# Official Raw Discussion Thread 5/9



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

Does Cena take roids? lol


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Hopefully Miz addresses the Dusty Finish from last week.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

FootieGamer said:


> Does Cena take roids? lol


yes

look how disproportioned his body is


----------



## VegaQB (Oct 31, 2010)

Im watchin it live after almost 2-3 months. I hope this is not gonna be like last week.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

VegaQB said:


> Im watchin it live after almost 2-3 months. I hope this is not gonna be like last week.


dont get your hopes up

inb4 bad Raw


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I can't see RAW being anything special. Hopefully, I'm wrong.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Atleast we don't have The Rock, taking all the time.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Cena looking like he's taking the biggest shit ever.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Christ it's Monday again already. 
Can't say I'm looking forward to this weeks, I feel SmackDown's the better of the two shows now in terms of talent. Most likely gonna record this, check the results in the morning and determine if its worth watching or not. I can just see this being Cena spending a good amount of time going on about how we will never quit.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

this is the big problem I have with rock. Last week it is rocks birthday party and the whole show revolves around him. This week rock isn't there. If he had anything about him he would be grateful wwe gave him a birthday party and would stick around on raw and smackdown to show his appreciation.

I don't mean as a on screen personality, he can be backstage talking to younger wrestlers about the business or conducting interviews backstage or something.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

There is no way, on God's green earth, that Cena is not taking roids. That picture is intense lol.


----------



## persiancat (May 6, 2011)

not expecting much this week


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Literally the only reason I'm watching Raw now is to see R-Truth.


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

Anyone know what matches will take place?


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm really not all that excited for RAW tonight.

Though, I'll still watch it like I do every Monday, but I just can't find any reason to get excited about the show.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Something big needs to happen tonight, especially after the terrible show last week.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah, after last week there wasn't a damn thing to look forward to on this week's show. No cliff hanger, no storyline being extended, no nothing. That really has been one of the biggest issues for WWE, is the lack of dedication to the week to week writing. They just try and spike ratings on a week _by_ week basis (not week _to_ week), instead of really trying to build compelling, 'must tune in' TV.


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

Moonlight_drive said:


> Atleast we don't have The Rock, taking all the time.


Guess there's no reason to watch tonight.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

More Cole talking time no doubt, Miz/Cena and JoMo/R-Truth matches announced for OTL and a random Kofi v Swagger and Drew v Rey match.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm not excited for tonights RAW either. Sure, theres what could happen after Miz vs. Cena last week, but I think that is pretty easily figured out. Part of me does wish that Miz won last Monday now just so that there could at least be SOMETHING interesting to tune in to. I'll watch it since it comes on after Tough Enough.

Hopefully Kharma finds another victim tonight.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I've never laughed so much on this Forum than I just have at that picture!


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

bboy said:


> this is the big problem I have with rock. Last week it is rocks birthday party and the whole show revolves around him. This week rock isn't there. If he had anything about him he would be grateful wwe gave him a birthday party and would stick around on raw and smackdown to show his appreciation.
> 
> I don't mean as a on screen personality, he can be backstage talking to younger wrestlers about the business or conducting interviews backstage or something.


Oh just shut the fuck up already. You complained about his B-Day celebration last week. This week The Rock isn't going to be there and you're still complaining. 

Go jack off to a Cena poster or something.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Billy Afterthought said:


> Oh just shut the fuck up already. You complained about his B-Day celebration last week. This week The Rock isn't going to be there and you're still complaining.
> 
> Go jack off to a Cena poster or something.


Lol, you need to brush up on your troll detector ability. He does that shit for the exact reaction you just gave him.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Derek said:


> We also saw Cena retain his title by a controversial reverse decision after Miz was caught using the WWE title as a weapon.


Shame the ref didn't actually see it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll be watching tonight out of habit really. Hopefully they put on a decent show although I highly doubt it. Everything is just going to be wash, rinse, repeat until OTL, hell probably even Summerslam tbh. Meh Raw is meh.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

i agree with everyone, i am not really looking forward to RAW tonight but i will be watching live
hopefully it will be worthy of watching at two in the morning over in u.k time


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Who will be Kharma's next victim?

So far she has only taken out the heel divas: Michelle McCool, Maryse and Alicia Fox. So The Bella Twins are NEXT!

Wonder if R-Truth will change his entrance music since he is now a heel?

Only two Raw shows to build to Over The Limit.

I can see John Cena (champ) vs. The Miz with some stipulation - I Quit match is rumoured.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Fear it'll be JoMo-Truth announced for OTL, a couple of mid card fights, Cole blithering on and then some sort of match that Miz inevitably wins to become No.1 Contender for the WWEC at OTL. Shame if it's like that because that's just far too predictable and generic.

I'll still watch, though.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Its raw its live, so I'll be watching (dont think ive missed many live shows on tv since they started airing live in the uk.

Is OTL really only two weeks away? wow


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Is RAW in Mexico for if it is then Sin Cara will be on it and that means A LOT of fun headscisscors.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

holy shit does it look like cena's on roids or what.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

bboy said:


> this is the big problem I have with rock. Last week it is rocks birthday party and the whole show revolves around him. This week rock isn't there. If he had anything about him he would be grateful wwe gave him a birthday party and would stick around on raw and smackdown to show his appreciation.
> 
> I don't mean as a on screen personality, he can be backstage talking to younger wrestlers about the business or conducting interviews backstage or something.


But you were one of the ones bitching about him being there in the first place.

Dude STFU.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I see a bboy has made an ass out of himself again....sigh


----------



## WalkWithoutFriends (Apr 7, 2011)

Cena on roids lol? but seriously im looking forward to raw as i always do


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

jblvdx said:


> Cena looking like he's taking the biggest shit ever.


I wonder if his anus is as ripped and veiny as the rest of his body...


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Coming off of the worst RAW in 18 years we have this to look forward to:

Mason Ryan beating up Big Show and Kane again

John Cena burying a random heel in a squash match

John Cena overly emotional promo where he screams and yells while getting way too serious 

Super Rey feuding with Del Rio again


Looks like a typical RAW.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> Coming off of the worst RAW in 18 years we have this to look forward to:
> 
> Mason Ryan beating up Big Show and Kane again
> 
> ...


Add a 15 minutes Cole promo and some worthless divas match and it indeed does.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Basketball tonight so if Raw doesn't deliver the goods, I've already got something else to watch. Biggest two things are probably whats next for Mason Ryan and Truth/JoMo. I don't really care about Cena's title reign, but that can change.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Miz/Truth vs. Cena/Kofi main event. Calling it.


----------



## fox10123 (Feb 16, 2009)

cant belive i wanna see what r truth is doing on raw, never thught id see the day


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

fox10123 said:


> cant belive i wanna see what r truth is doing on raw, never thught id see the day


Probably struggle to get through a promo when he has to stop every other word because the crowd won't saying WHAT.

People wonder why heels can't get over, how can they when the audience won't let them cut a fucking promo properly?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Pezley said:


> Probably struggle to get through a promo when he has to stop every other word because the crowd won't saying WHAT.
> 
> People wonder why heels can't get over, how can they when the audience won't let them cut a fucking promo properly?


Good heels know how to work the crowd instead of letting the crowd work them. Truth is playing up to the "What?" chants and its working, same way Angle used to do it.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

John Morrison isn't there so I might not bother watching.


----------



## Sharpshootah (Oct 17, 2006)

Pezley said:


> Probably struggle to get through a promo when he has to stop every other word because the crowd won't saying WHAT.
> 
> People wonder why heels can't get over, how can they when the audience won't let them cut a fucking promo properly?


And this is what amuses me....Can a worker be strong enough to get through a promo without letting the crowd get to him ? True heels will captivate the audience....


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Pezley said:


> Probably struggle to get through a promo when he has to stop every other word because the crowd won't saying WHAT.
> 
> People wonder why heels can't get over, how can they when the audience won't let them cut a fucking promo properly?


He is playing up to the "what" chants.

If he didn't, he would pause so much.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Kharma has been attacking faces at house shows I've heard, wonder if we'll see that tonight...


----------



## drunkenbastard (Mar 23, 2011)

the steel pipe from tna needs to come to raw


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

From wwe.com



> Michael Cole has forwarded the following message from the anonymous Raw General Manager to WWE.com. And we quote:
> 
> Tonight, live on Raw, the challenger for John Cena’s WWE Championship at WWE Over the Limit will be decided. Once the challenger is decided, Cena will be able to choose the stipulation of the match.
> 
> To find out who will vie for Cena’s title in just two weeks at WWE Over the Limit, tune in to Raw tonight at 9/8 CT on USA Network.


Cena picking the stip. I guess we really are getting a stupid I Quit match. Yay, I'm so not excited for this at all.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

If it leads to Miz using a prerecorded tape and winning then I think it would instantly become everyone's favourite match. And who cares if The Rock did it already? It would kinda fit in with the Rock/Cena build.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Cena is a roid junkie...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Truth heel turn has been surprisingly decent, but it may lose momentum with Morrison injured. Also, I think WWE dropped the ball with Miz. His chicken-shit heel reign could have worked well if they'd kept the belt on him until SS.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Miz/Truth vs. Cena/Kofi main event. Calling it.


This.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Hopefully, R-Truth is named Number One Contender.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

gobsayscomeon said:


> The Truth heel turn has been surprisingly decent, but it may lose momentum with Morrison injured. Also, *I think WWE dropped the ball with Miz.* His chicken-shit heel reign could have worked well if they'd kept the belt on him until SS.




Well thats a first. WWE NEVER drops the ball:sad:

Hopefully Miz gets the title back tonight or at OTL.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The problem for Miz is that there are no other top level faces for him to feud with to keep his momentum going. He would be fine in dropping the title right now if they had a nice line up of guys for him work with. But they don't. Outside of Mysterio, who is busy with ADR they have nobody for him and that is where the problem is. He can't feud with Cena forever. I hope that after OTL we get the switch from ADR/Rey and Miz/Cena to ADR/Cena and Miz/Rey, two very fresh programs that are exactly what Raw needs right now.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

I think it would be sort of amusing to have Miz have continuous title matches against Cena, losing each one until OTL when he wins out of nowhere.

Not that it's great booking, just shocking.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The Miz might do a Rock at OTL, beat Cena so bad, that he can't speak and have a fake tape of him saying I quit.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I would love a Vince McMahon appearance to face the huge amount of heat he'll generate for dumping Christian as WC after two days.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

It will be a lackluster show but hopefully something decent will be in there somewhere


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

SP103 said:


> I would love a Vince McMahon appearance to face the huge amount of heat he'll generate for dumping Christian as WC after two days.


Actually, I highly doubt he gets heat at all..


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Wtf, already 40 minutes until RAW. What the hell happened to my day.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Is anyone interest in this RAW?

About 1 minute to go, and no one is talking about it.


----------



## jazz556 (Feb 24, 2011)

I hope Miz loses the contender ship


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Woot!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

IN.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

And so it begins


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Gogogo!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Well guys here we go

Del Rio kicking Shiz off,


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Del Rio! At least it will have a good start


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Great way to start the show!!!


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Opening with ADR promo? Huh.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Albertoooooooooooo Del Riiiiiooooooooooooo


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

DELLLLLL RIOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

Can't see this being any good, but meh sleep is overrated.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Del Rio should change his music to crickets


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Promising start.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

DEL RIO


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

mark my words this raw will suck


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why's the WWE sign on the right side now?
And The Cole Mine's on the other side. Hahaha.
That threw me off a bit.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

RICARDOOOOOOOO!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

good way 2 start!


----------



## nathanw89 (Jul 21, 2008)

Up late just to check if Raw kicked of well.. Nahh! Bed time for me, Fuck Alberto bores me to sleep. sky plus bye


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Lets do this shit.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

BROSKETTE OF THE WEEK


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Broskette of the week sign


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Del Rio comes out to absolute silence, yet again

wtf man? lol


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL 1985 strikes again! mcdonalds! lmao love it.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WOAH!! Del Rio getting heat?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

At least Raw starts out nice.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

DELLLLLL RIOOOOOOOOOOOO I am so glad WWE are building him up not just throwing a title on him they have learned from mistakes.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

God, 1 minute into the show and Cole is already on a rant. Stfu, forever.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

ADR to start the show......that will get the ratings lol.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

No reactions to anything he says... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Who's etch?


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

2 Minutes in and here we go with the WHAT?! chants.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Viva!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Where is the heat?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

del rio represents iwc..

why waste so much time on rock.. haha


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

My stream is helping to put me off it as it has a weird add box that I don't seem able to get rid of

I almost can't be bothered to watch


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> Del Rio should change his music to crickets


coming from a Ryder mark, right...


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Jaun Cena!?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> WOAH!! Del Rio getting heat?


Yea I hear the air conditioner is broken.


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

juan cena!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo that GAWD!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Del Rio has a point about the celebration that should've happened.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Del Rriiiiiiiiiooooooooo!!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Who's etch?


etch-a-sketch??


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Ricardo is earning his paycheck today. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh god.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

OTL is only 2 weeks away??? Wow. :lmao! 

Rey and ADR again?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This guy is dreadful to listen to. gtfo please.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ugh, channel = changed, someone tell me when he's gone


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Monday night Smackdown


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

No one cares much for him.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Bah...Mini Superman


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Please don't give Rey a mic..


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh yay. Rey to interrupt Del Rio. Again. Yay.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Every time Del Rio speaks I hear this...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

fuck i forgot mysterio is here too, ugh whats next, swagger and mcintyre? FUCK go away back to SD.


----------



## gms2k (Feb 21, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Monday night Smackdown


argh


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Quelle surprise, Mysterio.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Alberto Del Stinko??? Seriously???


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Ricardo is a beast why rey why? I want to see R truth attack rey tonight.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Fuck off you little Mexican shit.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Aw, happy Ricardo is cute as a button.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Que Miz any minute


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

ricardo broke the kayfabe


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*Del Rio should get a second finisher before possibly facing Cena, because no one will ever make Cena tap while Cena is face. *


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ricardo's smile = best thing on Raw.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

lol didn't we just do this "I deserve a word title shot, no I do!" promo last week? Or was that Smackdown? Hell I don't know, it probably happened on both.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Enter Miz.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Predictable...but thank goodness.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Database error already? lame


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

The Miz.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Miz getting a pop. Oh shit


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

awesooooommmmmeee


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Tumble weed


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice pop for Miz.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That Raw logo in Rey's mask is just unnecessary.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I love how alex riley is on SD but he still with miz ,fuck yeah! ARI!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm not going to lie, I have a man crush on ricardo.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Alberto is in the freakin' mid card again on RAW again.

YOUR DEST-I-NEEEEEEEEEEEE!

Rey really is a chihuahua.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Miz really needs to stop wearing that shirt. Looks awful


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Miz!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank god ARI is still with Miz.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miz got a pretty good reaction.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Why is Riley still on Raw?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Miz. Shut up.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Miz got a fucking face pop

Awesome!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

There's the man of RAW.

Really??!!


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

I have just realised how Rey gets so many pushes. He gets to decide when he is in a number 1 contenders match.

fatal 4 way for the match shot, with da Truff to come out next


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

That has to be the most jobberific shirt of all-time that Miz is wearing. fpalm


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Miz getting a mixed reaction, I kinda like this.


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

AWESOMEEEEEEEEEEEEE

HUGE POP FOR MIZ TOO


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

cue Punk any minute


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Huh...that "REALLY?" really is catching on.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Really?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

What did ADR just call him? What was that?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

PREJUDICE REFEREE


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

brand separation FTW!


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Liking the pop for the Miz!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Now the crowd care.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> That Raw logo in Rey's mask is just unnecessary.


Rey isn't one for subtlety. He has a tattoo that indicates he's Mexican right across his stomach.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo needs more mic time.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Huh...that "REALLY?" really is catching on.


Yeah, I noticed that! We may have another WHAT on our hands!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Taco Bell parking lot. lolol.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

penalised? Miz needs some elocution lessons.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

LMAO!!!!! Taco Bell Parking Lot FTW


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

TACO BELL PARKING LOT

:lmao

Miz is Raw.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

taco bell :lmao


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

REALLY REALLY REALLY?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Taco bell parking lot :lmao


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

RAW
IS
RYDER

Sign


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL OMG TACO BELL PARKING LOT HOLY SHIT I LOVE MIZ. MAKE HI MFACE DO IT


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Miz leans forwards way too much when he speaks. Doesn't scream 'suave'.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

The Miz is getting to that star level


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh no R-Truth...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WHAT. AN. ENTRANCE.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LMAO. That was a bit racist but that makes it even more hilarious

Oh fuck off Truth. He's even worse on the mic than Mysterio


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OH FUCK YES :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

OH SHI-- ITS TROOF!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

I see they still don't have new music for R-Truth yet.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

GOT DAMN YOU IS BLACK AS SHIT TRUTH. All of that darkness & sweat on my TV screen.


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

Still no theme? lol


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

LMFAO MIZ


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Miz getting a mixed reaction, I kinda like this.


Mizs' character has really grown on me. I also love what they're doing with R-Truth. And people wanted him fired? Lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck, Truth?
Time for awesome sauce, cracky tales!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

:lmao fuck R-Truth, taco bell parking lots... i'm sure JoMo will ruin the entire segment though.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Taco bell parking lot ahaha


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

YES YES YES THE TRUTH IS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

miz is soo going to be turn into face by the crowd.. who would have though r-truth a bigger heel than alberto del rio


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey its Smokey the Bear.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

R Truth with a Barry Horowitz entrance lol


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

"you 2 can go fight in a taco bell parking lot for all i care"

Miz = Legend in the making


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

oh shit its Ron "THE TRUTH" Killings


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

He doesn't have a theme now? They should bring back that amazing get crunk song.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

"Really" is slowly becoming the next "WHAT".

Enter RTruth.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Punk's not even here.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That Prejudice Ref!

Troof coming out with NO music. Hahaha. 

"RAW Is Ryder" sign right dere!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

If we get another battle royal I'll be pissed.
You can only decide so many PPV title matches with a battle royal.


Has Truth came out to music since his heel turn? Seems they can't find a heel theme for him.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

"Taco Bell parking lot"

Oh no he didn't!

And now Heel Truth. LOL.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

LMAO @ Miz.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Miz literally made me lol with the taco bell comment.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Wait a minute....isn't Alex Riley suppose to be on smackdown?????


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god! :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

what the fuck is this promo?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Truth sounds so much more natural on the mic as a heel


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

ah shit, Truth's lost it


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Troof before Ziggler, really ?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"Hospital food?" What the fuck is going on?? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cracky tales, for the motherfucking win. :lmao


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Enter crack head.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This is terrible.

Please, Punk, get out here.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WOW! love where he went with that



wait what? i just said that about R-Truth?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Hospital food? What the hell is this ***** talkin' about?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Taco bell parking lot! LMAO!

R-Truth? He has no music now? WTF?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Last week, AH did this to him.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ya'll better stop with that WHAT!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Disciple514 said:


> Wait a minute....isn't Alex Riley suppose to be on smackdown?????


I think the personal service contract keeps him on Raw for now.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

*LOL JOHN MORRISON BRAGGING ABOUT INJURING MORRISON*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I've had a lot of hospital food over the years, and I see where he's coming from.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cole suddenly like Truth that he's heel..weird..so does the IWC


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

BRB playing TF2.

>May 9 2011

>Worst Raw of all time


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"The past number of months"??? It's been 2 weeks. :lmao!!!!


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

This goes so far to show the face weaknesses. 3 heels and 1 face in the ring, and the next most likely guy is CM Punk

Truth " it tastes bad "

Am I the only one who still thinks he is crap?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Give Truth the title!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TRUTH


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i love heel truth


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Truth on double crack tonight.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

This promo is awesome with the exception of Mysterio. My god there are really no faces on this show.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Is Truth a heel or a comedy character?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You really are a friend of Hardy.
Holy fucking random. :lmao


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Jom Morrisen


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

R TRUTH KILLING THE PROMOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Surely Punk has to enter next. Since he's a former World Champ and Orton's moved to SD.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Jawn MAWR-ISSS-SSSSON!

Constipation jokes? Goddamn.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao R-Truth is killing me


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

truth really needs a theme!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Cracky tales, for the motherfucking win. :lmao


LMAO. I've done nothing but smile and laugh since this dude took the mic.

Sounds too much like home.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

lol R-Truth


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Don't do crack, kids!


----------



## gms2k (Feb 21, 2011)

God I hate constipation.


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

Truth is becoming the new Scott Steiner


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

hopspiftal food gives you constipation!


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Truth needs to be World Champion.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

lol Kermit


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

LA?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

He's from Ohio, Truth.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Miz....a pretty boy? Definitely on crack time.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Heel Truth wins.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

the crowd is getting tired of saying..... what?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i think i actually just heard a pin drop....


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

i love the TROOF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

yes ripping super rey


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

ADR wiping off Zookeeper spit. Classic.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LOL


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

damn truth is on fire


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Angry Blackman


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

lol Angry Black Man


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

lmao @ Truth


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

lol at Riley laughing his ass off.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The Zookeeper has quickly become the most entertaining person in this company.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Did you hear that guy shout TAKE THE MIC AWAY!

Fence jumping liver lips? Shet it up?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

This is a really racist start to Raw.

Cue GM computer.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

The Assassin™ said:


> He's from Ohio, Truth.


He lives in LA tho


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Are racial comments rated PG?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WHEN A ANGRY BLACK MAN IS TALKING "YA'LL" NEED TO SHUT IT UP. LMAO


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

truth just owned all of them


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

LMAO!!! Angry Black Man!


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Angry black man. :lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

This is just.... I don't even know!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

:lmao R-Truth's gimmick is amazing


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> LMAO. I've done nothing but smile and laugh since this dude took the mic.
> 
> Sounds too much like home.



This is AMAZING!
Definitely sounds like home. :lmao


----------



## gms2k (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Truth is literally KILLING the crowd :lmao


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*"WHEN AN ANGRY BLACK MAN IS TALKING YOUALL NEEED TO SHUT IT UP"*


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

WHEN AN ANGRY BLACK MAN IS TALKING YOU NEED TO SHUT IT UP!

I had to change my avatar back in honor of this. This is amazing! :lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

FENCE JUMPER!!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

A-Ri desperately wants to attack Truth right now.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Liver lips :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"AND THAT GO EXPECIALLY FO ALL Y'ALL" :lmao :lmao :lmao this is the greatest promo of all the times.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

love how miz's mic if upsidedown


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Truth is a angry *Black Man* :lmao


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Loving this, loving this, _


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Angry black man! Oh god!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

and here i thought it couldn't get worse


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is already a classic. :lmao


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

DID HE CALL HIM A FENCE HOPPER? LMAO


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Okay.

Officially marking for Truth. WOW LOL


----------



## drunkenbastard (Mar 23, 2011)

EraOfAwesome said:


> This is a really racist start to Raw.
> 
> Cue GM computer.



you called it


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Zookeeper makes Del Rio look like a tweener. Super heel.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Truth is LOL. He can talk about the whole roster for 2 hours for all I care.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

"That goes especially for all of y'all"


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I hate Truth so much but at least it's funny how bad he is now lololol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WHEN AN ANGRY BLACK MAN IS TALKIN' YA'LL NEED TO SHUT IT UP!!!!!!

I'm gonna kick yo cat!!!

I'm crying right now from how hilarious this dude is!!!!!!
Are they just giving him an unlimited amount of freedom on the mic since he's turned????
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

How can this segment get more boring?.............spoke too soon.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

*YOU KICK MY DOG I KICK YO CATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT*


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Heel Truth is awesome but talks some shite sometimes.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

LINEN WHITE JOHN CENA :lmao

That needs to stick!!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Constipation up in this bitch! I'm loving heel Rtruth. It just ridiculous.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

lolol i love heel truth, and this crowd isnt bad either.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

This ..... truth is wildin :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't even know what to say. :lmao
Amazing.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

truth is not PG. the angry black man comment i didnt like though. the racial crap they pulled in WWE should stay dead.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wait really? Two GM e-mails in a row? Wow.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

dualtamac said:


> Heel Truth is awesome but talks some shite sometimes.


Maybe because he is insane :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cat kicking!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

CONSPIRACY. C-O-N-SPIRACY.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Truth is killing it tonight.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cause he black


----------



## drunkenbastard (Mar 23, 2011)

he's angry now!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow. Cole sounds more like a robot then ever....


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

I swear Vince just books for his own personal lolz these days.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Over the limit used to be fatal 4 way. so maybe fatal 4 way? DAMN TRUTH GOT SCREWED OVER


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

:lmao at truth's expressions


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

OH LAWL!!!! Heel Truth is so much better than Face Truth.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is so bad but Truth just makes it awesome. :lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

R-Truth is gonna kill somebody tonight

ANGRY BLACK MAN!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

If you had said a year ago that R-Truth would be the most entertaining part of Monday Night Raw, you'd be laughed at and possibly shunned. If you had said it a month ago the same thing would happen. Now...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I thought it was gonna be someone important


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

truth got fuck over


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

AW HELL NAW! Its another conspiracy!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Angry Blackman blowing up in 3.. 2...


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

R-Truth is fucking gold! Having me laughing my ass off lately.

Oh what the fuck. Have Truth take Rey out and put him in the match instead!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Ickspecially


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Truth to attack Mysterio. Calling it.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

See the WWE is tryin to keep the black man down :smh


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

*HE GONNA GO CRAZY YALLL*


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh my god! The GM is Micheal Hays!!!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Here comes the angry black man rampage.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

I love R Truth lmfao.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Shit has hit the fan.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Truth mad


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

truth squash that little dog


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao omg this is hilarious


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh wow I wonder who is gonna get screwed in the triple threat match which will lead to a program at Over the limit....


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

:lmao TROOF'S FACIAL EXPRESSION


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

LMAO at R-Truth :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That's my new gif! I claim it.
:lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THAT FACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Truth got held down by the white man.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This promo is just horrible....


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

C.O.N.SPIRACY


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL TRUTH LOOKS LIKE A CROSSEYED LUNATIC


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So a long promo sets up a contenders match for the show set up by the Raw GM? WOW!!! Like I totally didn't seen that coming. 

Will somebody please take the mics away from Rey & Truth? This is painful.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Rey just got the "I'm coming for you n*gga" look.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

It's a C-O-N...spiracy!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ya'll be hatin' on da angry black man.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Someone's definitely getting squashed backstage.


----------



## drunkenbastard (Mar 23, 2011)

truth is screwin someone over later


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

hahahahaahha R-Truth is so boring


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't know how much more I can take. (Truth)


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Give this guy an oscar.


----------



## 4thand1 (Mar 30, 2010)

JHC. Uhh, Truth ? Miz is from Cleveland. Cleveland, Ohio. That segment was cringe worthy


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

another excuse to buy time for truth n his theme i guess


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god :lmao


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

If he doesn't run back now he's clearly interfering in the match later.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Rey making Troof go cross eyed!!! :lmao!
This dude is f'n hilARious!!! :lmao

I wish everyone had this much freedom on the mic, no way is creative writing the stuff he says! :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Truth is teh fucking lulz :lmao :lmao :lmao Haven't laughed this much in a while


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Punk needs to be involved in this dammit


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

TRUTH'S HEARING VOICES IN HIS HEAD.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

tROOF IS GONNa shank somebody tonite


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Before they cut back to the ring, I could have sworn Jericho was talking.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Woot! Tell em why you mad Rtruth!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks like some old lady is going to get rolled on a street corner for $5 and a pack of Kools by the look on R-Truth's face.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

now Miz just continues like Truth never interrupted, love it


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I'd really like to know where theyre going with Truth's character

It's interesting, ill say that much


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

They should give R-Truth his own interview segment. And maybe a silent movie, just to enjoy his expressions.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

I love truth's facial expressions.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

OH DEY RELI DO H8 BLACK GIUYS!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Gotta give 'em the crazy eyes Truth. Tell 'em!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't think I can watch the rest of the show without Truth.


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Ricardo getting his workout tonight!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so..Hayes is the Raw GM


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Rodriguez is gold.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HAHAHHA!


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Rey should never be made do much on the mic, he's okay for tiny amounts.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

X-Static said:


> TRUTH'S HEARING VOICES IN HIS HEAD.


lol, can't wait to see where this goes.

Miz is so ****ing awesome.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Truth will cost Mysterio the match lol


----------



## drunkenbastard (Mar 23, 2011)

that was classic what del rio's ring announcer jus did


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

RICARDO IS FUCKING AMAZING


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Shut up! Ya won't like me when I'm Angry! should be the hook for his new entrance.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RICARDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I get it, Alberto and Rey Mysterio are Mexican.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Miz can't be taken seriously when wearing his jammies.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

RICARDOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lol rricado


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

LMAO ok bonus points to ADRs ring announcer that was hilarious. 

And if Rey looks strong here I riot


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Truth is PAINFUL. I found it funny that he called Miz Kermit because he's the one that looks like a damn Muppet with those googly eyes. 

Why is Alex Riley still at Miz's side? Wasn't he, you know, DRAFTED TO THE OTHER SHOW!!!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_R truth just shot to the top of the ladder_


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LMAO RICARDO


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

WHAT A DROPKICK


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

RICARDO DROPKICK FTW!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Ricardo drop kicked Riley!

Go Ricardo!


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

ricardo rodriquez drop kick lmao


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

OH SHIT! Is Rio's ring announcer and actual wrestler or did they just teach him to do a drop kick earlier today...?!?!?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Ricardo with a dropkick to A-Ri.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Truth leaves and the opening segment goes to shit


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

17 min promo......interesting


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

fuck off Rey


----------



## gms2k (Feb 21, 2011)

They always go 5 minutes too long on these opening promos.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Did Rodriguez just throw a dropkick? How soon til he gets in the ring to compete?


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Ricardo for #1 contender


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hell yeah, Ricardo gettin in on the action!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

fuck that dropkick came outta nowhere


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

DROPKICK FROM RICARDO! holy FUCK!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

dougfisher_05 said:


> OH SHIT! Is Rio's ring announcer and actual wrestler or did they just teach him to do a drop kick earlier today...?!?!?


He is an actual wrestler.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

So much win in that promo lol!


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*Miz should sadly win. Mysterio vs. Cena would suck, and Del Rio needs a second finisher before facing Cena, since Cena won't ever tap as face.*


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Ricardo lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's only a matter of time before Truth says "I'M COMIN FOR YOU N!GGA". Please WWE, please. bring another black to Raw and have him feud with Truth. It's a wrap. So many times the N bomb and other black talk will be said.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

20 minutes in and no matches, glad I'm watching Impact tonight.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

dougfisher_05 said:


> OH SHIT! Is Rio's ring announcer and actual wrestler or did they just teach him to do a drop kick earlier today...?!?!?


Yeah, he's been a wrestler for a long time.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Screw them all, Ricardo should be the no 1 contender.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Ricardo >>> Del Rio


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh how long I've waited to see Ricardo do that.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

DEL RIO'S ANNOUNCER DROP KICKED RILEY
O SHITT

*LOL*


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice dropkick :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ricardo just front kicked Riley in the face. He is now the second biggest babyface on Raw.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Miz was getting cheers. Awesome to see. Ricardo dropkick!


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Rey just had to have the last word on that segment


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Ricardo for the win there interrupting Miz


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Ricardo just made that segment his bitch.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

cirdo dropkick > cena dropkick


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Whoever wrote that opening segment was crackin' it out with Truth beforehand. That was a mess but Truth stole the show.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

i'm loving this show already, keep shit away and i'll be happy


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Yeah, he's been a wrestler for a long time.


Damn I didn't know that! I could see him and Del Rio feuding sometime down the road! The crowd popped for his dropkick!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Headliner said:


> It's only a matter of time before Truth says "I'M COMIN FOR YOU N!GGA". Please WWE, please. bring another black to Raw and have him feud with Truth. It's a wrap. So many times the N bomb and other black talk will be said.


Booker T vs R-Truth at SummerSlam.

Make it rain, vinnie mac, MAKE IT RAIN!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I think it's safe to say that Truth/Booker is my new dream feud.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Ricardo owns this shit :lmao

Gif please :lmao


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

"YOU KICK MY DOG, I'M GON' KICK YO CAT! "

lol okay Truth.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

love the racial humor, lol.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Ricardo gets more heat than Del Rio.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

That was awesome for all the wrong reasons


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Thought was a great opening segment.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Ricardo Rodriguez >>>>>> Alex Riley

No doubt.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

BOTTLE NOSE!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

el dandy said:


> Ricardo just made that segment his bitch.


A million times this.

Ricardo on live television for the motherfucking win!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

My stream shows Raw in English but has Italian adverts, they're pretty lulzworthy hehe.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> It's only a matter of time before Truth says "I'M COMIN FOR YOU N!GGA". Please WWE, please. bring another black to Raw and have him feud with Truth. It's a wrap. So many times the N bomb and other black talk will be said.



Oh sooner than later, he's going to slip and say it... and my eyes will light up and a tear will shed.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

So does this mean Kharma has her first match tonight?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Kharma!!!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I bet Truth and Booker are sitting down together writing his script they have the same kind of characteristics when it comes to comedy.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

dougfisher_05 said:


> OH SHIT! Is Rio's ring announcer and actual wrestler or did they just teach him to do a drop kick earlier today...?!?!?


Yeah, he used to wrestle under the gimmick of _Chimaera_ until his SD debut.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And now more black-on-white crime with the Kharma recap.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Kharma.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lic05 said:


> Booker T vs R-Truth at SummerSlam.
> 
> Make it rain, vinnie mac, MAKE IT RAIN!!


LMAO. That has the potential to be feud of the summer. They don't even have to wrestle. Just talk shit every week.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Ricardo Rodriguez >>>>>> Alex Riley
> 
> No doubt.


Agreed!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

If Kharma doesn't make the divas division relevant nothing will at this point.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The face-heel ratio on RAW is a bit questionable, particularly with Morrison's injury.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kharma victims.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Yay we get to see Kharma murder the Bella whores


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

i loved that opening segment, it was fluid and straight to the point, no rambling present


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my...crickets. Woah..


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

wow from that shit to a diva's match?

are they trying to put together the worst first hour possible?


----------



## drunkenbastard (Mar 23, 2011)

kharma's comin


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

So Kharma's gonna "officially" kill a bitch dead?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

oh yea bella gonna get killed, yipee im excited


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Time for Kharma to destroy one of the Bella trannies! Woo hoo!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Listen to the excitement in the crowd for eve


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Bella's are going to fucking die.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Instant Kharma's gonna get you. Gonna knock you right on your head. You better get yourself together. Pretty soon you're going to be dead.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Eve is bonerific


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Truth still sucks, even with better material
Ricardo>Del Rio
Miz was the MVP of that segment with the taco bell street fight line
And Mysterio was.... well he was Rey Mysterio.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

totally forgot one of the Bella sluts was champ

Kelly Kelly so tight


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Kharma time.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kelly looks nice.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

fuck kharma.. not literally.. boring as shit


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

mmmmmmm kelly


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Here comes 2 implant busters


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

How fitting. They showed a replay of Kharma on RAW last week and then showed the Bella Twins. SQUASH EM, Harm em Kharma!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So is Kharma going to kill all of the Divas in this match? God I hope so.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Best things about that segment: R-Truths best Raging John Cena impression, and Ricardo interrupting everyone to say DELLLLLLLLLLLLL RIOOOOOOOOOOO! Followed up by an epic drop kick haha.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh wow, Kharma gets to kill two, three, or even four chicks tonight instead of just one!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Kharma is thinking Arby's


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Eve has a Jay Leno chin


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

LMAO "the land of milk and honeys." Nice one King.

Obvious Kharma run-in here.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Nikki Bella is begging for a wardrobe malfunction! Please let it happen.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Kharma is gonna kill a Bella Whore tonight....please


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Nunzio is the ref!!!

Full Blooded Italians, motherfuckers!!!


----------



## drunkenbastard (Mar 23, 2011)

and ricardo's dropkick owns!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

LITTLE GUIDO


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Kharma to squash every talentless Diva out there, so all of them


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Hopefully they all get destroyed sooner rather than later


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So Kharma to go after the Bella Twins? good.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Bella's get a double take down...guess it wont be the first time


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Divas about to get their ass kicked, divas about to get their wig split.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

piss break (till Kharma shows up)


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Ahh, Kelly Kelly

Gotta pick up that Maxim_


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

I bet Kharma comes out and destroy's Eve instead of the Bella's... so the fans know she's a heel! Also I got a $20 that she doesn't get her hands on Kelly Kelly until a PPV...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was a fantastic opening segment. All those guys did great. I'm starting to get Steiner-vibes from Truth, and that only means good things in his future.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Implants will be busted. There will be blood. KHARMA WILL DRINK YOUR MILKSHAKE.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Get kharma out already


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Countdown to Kharma....


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

Time for these bitches to get their Kharma. They have yet to be in a match where they haven't cheated.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL Diva wrestling is so horrible.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

it's funny how neither the commentators or the crowd give a crap about this match


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

yawn
this is y i miss the old divas

they're more explosive


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Waiting for Kharma to destroy some barbies


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Absolutely horrible. Wow.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

3...2...1...Kharma.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Loving this diva's match.
and Kharma!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

now run!!!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Kharam theme


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That chubby black dude is about to kill more Divas


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Sick 'em Kharma!


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

KHARMA


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ Eve not getting in the match


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

lol at the acting. so bad.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Kelley Kelley wasn't actually bad that match...holy quick count though. Now you better run because here comes Kharma.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

KHARMA


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

run bitch run for your life /dave chappelle


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I actually sat here for that boring ass pointless match for this moment, motherfuckers. KHARMA!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Hurray...


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Kharma theme is just awesome


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Time for some bitches to die!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

JUST RUN AWAY THROUGH THE STANDS!

Dumbest gimmick right now.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

KONG


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

is that... LITTLE GUIDO?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

worst looking woman on earth


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

Can kharma walk any slower


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

I love the siren riff in Kharma's theme. Just scary awesome.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Theres 4 of you, stop sitting around looking scared and gang up on her!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I want to see Kelly Kelly guest as a trainer on Tough Enough. Just to see the look of pure despair in Stone Cold's eyes.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why don't the girls, you know, RUN!!!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh shit!

Kharma!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Nunzio = ratings


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

You'd think after 3 appearances, the Divas would know to run when Kharma comes out :side:

See, the Bellas know the deal.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Just kill them all Kharma.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...Hide under the ring like you used to do you dopey douchebags.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Never get sick of that theme.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Somebody call Alicia Fox so she can kick Kharma


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Real question: Why is the stage flipped?? Everything is on the opposite side and it feels weird. Haha.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

On the Raw before Extreme Rules, when Christian made his way to the ring for the Raw vs. SD main event tag match, his SD shirt was partially tucked in the front of his trunks. As usual, Michael Cole decided he had productive or of value to add to the program, so he decided to try and take a cheap shot on Christian saying, "Oh, is that the new style of how to wear your t-shirts now?? Half tucked in??".

Tonight, Miz had his shirt half tucked in to his trunks. I found that ironic.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

These segments are fucking shit, just go over the fucking barrier and walk up the steps. Kharma's fat ass would have a heart attack before she got half way near you, dumb fucks.


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

Who would've guessed that Kharma would show up...


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Beelzebubs said:


> Nikki Bella is begging for a wardrobe malfunction! Please let it happen.


Come on, nobody wants to see her schlong pop out.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

somebody gonna die


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Frozen in fear? Ok :lmao


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

wow the bellas are the only ones with some sence


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO what is Eve thinking?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KHARMA to kill some WHORES


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


> worst looking woman on earth


I think you've made your point.


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

anyone catch Little Guido working as ref, guess WWE hired him full time as a ref.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

That camera guy just got fired.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

She not touching Kelly Kelly


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

GOOD JOB CAMERAMEN

What the fuck?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Eve is so fucking stupid.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

endofdays89 said:


> Can kharma walk any slower


She still gets to the ring faster than Taker.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

WWE Kharma's entrance music is awesome, so please no sh*tty remixes or lyrics added.


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

WTF? Why did they cut away?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

LAMBASTED 

nice one Cole


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so does the crowd just not care, or are they in a "stunned silence"?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Bellas are officially the smartest out of the 4 girls.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

What the fuck kind of Camera pan was that? To an empty ramp?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice job cameraman not catching the hit.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

God the Diva's are fast especially the Bellas


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Whoever switched to that camera is fired right now! Haha.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Goodnight Eve.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

*RUN EVE KHARMA GONNA RHAPE YOUUUU*


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Kharma moves pretty quick for a fat bitch lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

we get it. kong can destroy the 110 pound divas with no muscle mass. FIGHT BETH PHOENIX ALREADY!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

IMPLANT BUSTER


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_That enterance music gets me everytime_


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

What a beast.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice knowing you Eve


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

a diva getting Flashbulbs nice


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RIP Eve


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

fat fucking shit. get outta my stream


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

These are getting stale as fuck


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Kharma's great and all, but they really need to have her do something else.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Kharma is a beast....that music is dope as hell...it's an old school theme too...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So she is literally going after the broads with implants.
I see what you did there, WWE.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

implants busted

Kharma better be in a match at the next PPV.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Prediction: Kelly will win the Divas Title and the big match will be with Kharma. Why they would build to that, I don't know. 


God, Kong almost dropped Eve on her head there.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Promote her to the men's divison already.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

i want cole 2 try 2 bury the divas when kharma is wrestling


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

From one scary freak to another.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

At least Kelly ran this week instead of doing bad acting in a corner.

And speaking of bad actors......


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey fellas, just got home from the gym, can anyone fill me on what I missed?


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

1/2 hour in and its a good raw so far, shocked


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Funny that they cut from that to Kane. I was just thinking how her presence is what Kane used to have. What a waste.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Josh "Eve did her best"

Really ? she didn't even touch her


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Kane can actually put people over.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Kharma is slowly becoming my favorite Diva.
I want her in a nice fued.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Prediction: Kelly will win the Divas Title and the big match will be with Kharma. Why they would build to that, I don't know.
> 
> 
> God, Kong almost dropped Eve on her head there.


Hkelly Kelly matches cause explosive diarrhea


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Christ, Ryan.....


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

BORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kane v Mason Ryan next.

So basically Mason Ryan is about to fuck some shit up.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I knew it! That was Little Guido Maritato!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This crowd is dead and how sad is it that Kong is more intimidating that Kane.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

not gonna lie tat is one creepy laugh


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Yo, that move was called the IMplant Buster on TNA. I wonder what she will call it here...her powerbomb has yet to be used...she should call it the Kharbomb


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Whenever Kharma's music hits I think it's The Boogeyman for a second


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

$5 says that Mason Ryan turns face the exact same way that Zeke turned face on SD tonight


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Mason Ryan vs Kharma at Summerslam for the WWE title.

Book it.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So the diva division has been reduced to a minute long squash match at the beginning of RAW?

...and nothing of value was lost.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Slam_It said:


> Hey fellas, just got home from the gym, can anyone fill me on what I missed?


Segment between ADR, Mysterio, Miz & Truth.
Brawl breaks out and Ricardo hits a dropkick on Riley.

Triple Threat #1 contenders match tonight, Miz vs. Mysterio vs. ADR


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Prediction: Kelly will win the Divas Title and the big match will be with Kharma. Why they would build to that, I don't know.
> 
> 
> God, Kong almost dropped Eve on her head there.


Opening Promo
Del Rio,Mysterio,Miz, and R-Truth.
R-Truth cuts a good promo.
Del Rio's announcer dropkicks Riley.
Kharma does an implant buster on Eve.

Now Kane vs Big Show.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> So she is literally going after the broads with implants.
> I see what you did there, WWE.


I don't think Alicia Fox has implants, does she?


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Nut Tree said:


> Yo, that move was called the IMplant Buster on TNA. I wonder what she will call it here...her powerbomb has yet to be used...*she should call it the Kharbomb*


Haha, ok I laughed, but don't expect to ever see that name used in the post-9/11 world.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

dan_marino said:


> So the diva division has been reduced to a minute long squash match at the beginning of RAW?
> 
> ...and nothing of value was lost.


Diva matches have been 1 minute squashes for years.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

MysticRVD said:


> Whenever Kharma's music hits I think it's The Boogeyman for a second


whenever i see her i think it's mark henry for a second.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

PUNKER!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Amber B said:


> This crowd is dead and how sad is it that Kong is more intimidating that Kane.


That's becuase he has been hanging out with Santino fucking Marella.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

PUNK!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

bme said:


> Segment between ADR, Mysterio, Miz & Truth.
> Brawl breaks out and Ricardo hits a dropkick on Riley.
> 
> Triple Threat #1 contenders match tonight, Miz vs. Mysterio vs. ADR


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to bme again.

Thanks. Should be a good main event.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh dear god no.

Batistwo/Kane. The match so shit you need to see it twice.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi there Ma-Tista!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

And cue the IWC boners...


I like CM Punk just to throw that out there.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Punk on lower midcard as a fucking manager. My god.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

let's see if the Welshman goes insane again this week


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Real question: Why is the stage flipped?? Everything is on the opposite side and it feels weird. Haha.


you must be watching a stream


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Seeing how irrelevant Punk has become makes me feel sad inside


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pussy Monster In Training


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PUNK


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> $5 says that Mason Ryan turns face the exact same way that Zeke turned face on SD tonight


To be honest he teamed with Kane + Show vs Corre at a recent house show.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

damn, i heard that music and got excited thinking punk would wrestle


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Mason Ryan about to be stuffed down our throat


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow...so Punk is either really injured, on his way out or they just don't give a fuck enough about him to consider him a contender for the title.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

HarlemHeatstroke said:


> Haha, ok I laughed, but don't expect to ever see that name used in the post-9/11 world.


We just won the war of terrorism so everything is fair game again.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

lol how the mighty has fallen. Punk is the valet of mason fucking ryan


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

So Punk just reappears ?

I can't wait until The Nexus is done for good.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

natetendo83 said:


> And cue the IWC boners...
> 
> 
> I like CM Punk just to throw that out there.


Then why not spare us the annoying comment?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't think the fans even know if Kane is face or heel anymore.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Did Mason Ryan get a car jack stuck in his throat?


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

headspear
come guys we need more of those shoulder spear they looks more baddass


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Mason Ryan should shave his head. He'd look more bad ass


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Glenn Thomas Jacobs & Paul Donald Wight, Jr.

YAY


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Something feels horribly wrong about Punk being the one outside the ring here.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

RKO696 said:


> you must be watching a stream


nah, it's flipped for me too on USA network


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Mason Ryan has one facial expression.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did Cole just say Mason hooked up with punk???


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

C'mon people, Punk shall rise again.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

You don't like Mason Ryan when he's angry.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Anyone else noticing the lack of tan on Kane's head?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Has Kane gotten even fatter? Jeez.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Mason Ryan has one facial expression.


The look of an eternally constipated man.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> you must be watching a stream


I'm watching it on tv. Haha. The WWE sign is on the right and so is the entrance way. 
Usually the WWE sign is on the left side of the screen. 
Like "OTL in 2 weeks" is usally on the right side of the screen.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

CM Punk has made the transition from jobber to manager.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Anyone else find it ironic that Batista's first big feud and win was against Kane and this is what we have here with Mason Ryan?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Red Gate said:


> C'mon people, Punk shall rise again.


Punk is berried thanks to wrestling Orton lol


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

OKLAHOMA STAMPEDE!!!

DR. DEATH!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Never seen Mason Ryan wrestle, before, and I'm not really sure what to think ...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> I'm watching it on tv. Haha. The WWE sign is on the right and so is the entrance way.
> Usually the WWE sign is on the left side of the screen.
> Like "OTL in 2 weeks" is usally on the right side of the screen.


and Cole's box is on the right instead of the left of the announce table


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah, thats a great way to use the best overall talent in the company. Why isn't he in the title scene? ECW champ, 2 time heavyweight champ, beat Cena the last 3 times they wrestled.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> The look of an eternally constipated man.


he must have been eating hospital food


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

GET HIM KANE.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So that's it for the CM Punk vs Orton feud? How disappointing..


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

poor punk.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

that was a weak ass kick follow by a weakass punch


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

korndogg123 said:


> Anyone else find it ironic that Batista's first big feud and win was against Kane and this is what we have here with Mason Ryan?


I thought he wrestled Brother D'Von first, look at Punk being buried


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> I'm watching it on tv. Haha. The WWE sign is on the right and so is the entrance way.
> Usually the WWE sign is on the left side of the screen.
> Like "OTL in 2 weeks" is usally on the right side of the screen.


I've noticed this, everything's being done from the opposite side this episodes. The camera looking at the ring from the crowd is usually on the other side too.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OTUNGA


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jesus, Punk got knocked the fuck out!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> You don't like Mason Ryan when he's angry.


He turns into a poor 19 century imagining of iguanodon?


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I wonder how long it will be until Mason gets a Godsmack tattoo around his belly button.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Well that was pointless


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I mark when Big Show starts yelling. And Punk is dead.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, at least make use of Punk before he goes away for awhile.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Mason Ryan has one facial expression.


He went to the Steven Seagal Acting Academy.

Has been an awful RAW so far.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

BURIED


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

following up by an even weaker chokeslam x2


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Did Punk shit through Vince McMahon's letterbox or something?


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Josh Matthews said Calvary


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

New Nexus = Weakest Stable Ever, lol.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Punk looking like a complete tool and looking completely useless.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That was a rather abrupt and pointless end to the match.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Dropstorm said:


> I've noticed this, everything's being done from the opposite side this episodes. The camera looking at the ring from the crowd is usually on the other side too.


Mhm! Maybe it's the way that arena is set up or something.



ShaggyK said:


> and Cole's box is on the right instead of the left of the announce table


That too.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

punks gonna be gone from wwe for a while after his contracts done, he's just being uselessly used till then.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Man they are really giving Punk the Sheamus treatment until he resigns that contract.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Who gives a shit if Cena is there? He's there every freaking week!


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

What the fuck is this shit?

Fuck you WWE. Fucking. FUCK. YOU.

I can't believe that CM Punk is being shat all over like this. It's like they want him to go out as a disgrace before he leaves.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Like I said last week and the week before that: it's sad to see how far Punk has fallen.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

TripleG said:


> New Nexus = Weakest Stable Ever, lol.


Spirit Squad or Mean Street Posse come to mind


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Sucks to be Nexus tonight. Poor CM Punk :no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Borias said:


> That was a rather abrupt and pointless end to the match.


WWE's way of saying, "we know this match will suck, so we will end it with asskicking to get the crowd back into the show."


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

doctorj89 said:


> Never seen Mason Ryan wrestle, before, and I'm not really sure what to think ...


Pretty good right???


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

virus21 said:


> He turns into a poor 19 century imagining of iguanodon?


Mason Ryan is in his 30s, no? He looks way older the way he keeps gritting his teeth like that.

Gets hit: Grit Teeth
On floor: Grit Teeth
Chokeslammed: Grit Teeth


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

They should call it the Weapon of Mouth Destruction.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

did Punk pull a Savage on stephanie or something?

that's embarrassing tbh.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Anyways, if Punk were leaving, I'd kinda want to drain a main event feud outta him before going, job him out like hell during it and all like, but they don't have anywhere near enough guys right now to just waste him while he's there.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Props to WWE for making their best wrestler on the roster look like a piece of shit.

It's a fucking shame, really.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

It's obvious why they did that but it still sucked.

Not looking forward to the Mason/Nexus fued


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Beelzebubs said:


> Spirit Squad or Mean Street Posse come to mind


Hey, The Posse was bad ass!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

C'mon WWE what happened to your faith in Punk?


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

I think RAW tonight has been great.. Dont know you people are complaining about. Lol at CM Punk KO


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Spirit Squad or Mean Street Posse come to mind


The Truth Commission
Los Burritos
DOA


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> C'mon WWE what happened to your faith in Punk?


Not until he re-signs.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Beelzebubs said:


> Spirit Squad or Mean Street Posse come to mind


Hey, you leave the Mean Street Posse out of this!

Everyday, someone's gotta pay!

Mean St 4 Life


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so when Punk is gone....who the fuck does RAW have? Cena and Miz....oh joy


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

LOL at everyone crying over Punk as this man hasn't REALLY been relevant since his feud with The Undertaker.


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

I love how despite the announcers and Kane trying to make Mason look good the crowd just dont give a shit about him ahhh


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

wtf Kid Cock doing on raw.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm have twice as fun this RAW as I did last week.

Truth alone was totally worth it lol


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> so when Punk is gone....who the fuck does RAW have? Cena and Miz....oh joy


Well there's also Rey Mysterio.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh FUCK THE FUCK OFF VICKIE.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh, Vicki's voice is so annoying.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

ok santino destory this guy


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Cougar in the house.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Who's that Orton clone with Vickie?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Evan Bourne got fat


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

I am Generic....Generic


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Please kill this dumbass Dolph.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Dolph's so generic now. Kinda sad.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dolph looks mad gay.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey look, it's Mr. CAW!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Its big Evan Bourne!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

DOLPH ZIGGLER HES LOOKS BLAND AND GENERIC


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Even his attire has become more generic. This guy is a former world champion. Eesh.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*GENERIC WRESTLER #40*


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Ugh. His hair is so pussy.
Is entrance music is carrying him.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow. Ziggler looks EVEN MORE generic this week


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

So Santino vs the love child of Randy Orton and Evan Bourne? Time to go make some food, I guess.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

new and improved evan bourne


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Am I literally the only one who prefers Dolph's new look?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Don't tell me Ziggler is going from champion to jobbing to Santino


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Evan Bourne.....oh wait


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Superboy-Prime said:


> Well there's also Rey Mysterio.


they'll waste ADR on him endlessly though


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Dolph doesn't like his haircut still. Lol.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

It's sad to see what they've done to Ziggler. 

He's the definition of generic. SMH


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Ah, thank god for the totally unique looking, former WORLD CHAMPION Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I could see why Punk is leaving.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

- So we open up with R-Truth & the Raw GM

- Then a Kelly Kelly/Bellas Match

- Then a Kane match. 

- Now Vickie Guerrero & Santino on screen at the same time. 

This show is TRYING to annoy me, lol. 

I hate Ziggler's new look by the way. At least he'll hopefully squash Santino here.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Vickie wouldn't get half as much heat as she does if her voice wasn't so fucking whiney.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

I'd smash that.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

He's not perfection anymore.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

why in the fuck is he so orange


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

dolph needs to lay of the tanning/ spray on tan.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Prideisking said:


> I am Generic....Generic


So sad. I was thinking this before I even saw this post.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Even more generic tights and entrance... Does someone in the office not like him?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ziggler looks so generic.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

He looks EXACTLY like how he used to be in the Spirit Squad.

Sad.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Making Evan Bourne taller is not new and improve


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Now Ziggler is all tan and oiled too.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


> new and improved evan bourne


Yup.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

this shit is quieter than the divas match :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I am GENERIC..GENERIC


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Ziggler looks like one of the Default CAWs in Smackdown vs Raw


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

same s''´t every week, and i always watch this. i have no life


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

...wow, this RAW went downhill pretty fast. Started out with a pretty entertaining promo, I was into the match... and then a diva squash, more Nexus bullshit, and now a random Santino/Ziggler match? What is this?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm rooting for CAW in this one


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I saw Dolph Ziggler and thought that Evan Bourne got taller.

I am generic! Generic!

Go ahead and open the cellophane
To your new Smackdown vs Raw game.
Create a wrestler just keep hitting "A"
No time for that - you just want to play.
Now you're stuck with a wrestler that is plain.

I am Generic! Generic!

Now I'm going to select some moves.
I don't really care what moves I do.
Oh crap, my finisher's a sleeper hold.
Too bad that move's 1000 years old.
I'm sure that I'm completely screwed.

I am generic! Generic!

I'll just go select black tights.
They're all black, my boots are white.
Let's just go with a standard haircut
Yeah it looks plain but so what?
Now I'm ready to go out and fight.

I am generic! Generic!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Beautiful dropkick followed by the Zig Zag Ziggy!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

He really has become an Orton clone


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Bring back the blonde Ziggler... this guy is BORING!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so speaking of hating to see how far someone has fallen, here's a former world champ about to job to the cobra....



and what the fuck happened to real evan bourne anyway? thought he was getting a super push?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

It's sad that even when he's wrestling, the chants are directed at Vickie


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ziggler is so boring now with that new look.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow Ziggler and Truth look like cousins.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice drop kick Dolph. Knock some sense into that idiot Santino.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Ziggler has a great amateur background and we just saw an example of it there" 

A great amateur background?!?! Amateur what??? Not WRESTLING, is it?!?! Nah, couldn't be! 

Thank God Ziggler spared us The Cobra.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

dolph looks like a young orton.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Only thing keeping Santino in the company is his comedy. Eventually the comedy won't be enough. Either it's a gimmick repackage, or an exit from the company.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

They gotto sort out that 'Zig Zag'. 

Cobra got biggest pop of the night.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ziggler starting to look like Orton to be honest


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

i say with zig's bew look n theme he's not fit for a heel

his looks seems more like a face to me


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Cobra got killed.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

FUUUUCK. WHEN Vickie said "new and improved" i thought he went back to the blonde!!!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


> new and improved evan bourne


Seriously, who thought this was a good idea ?

Even his trunks are more plain.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

HEY EVERYONE, ZIGGLER IS SO GENERIC. THAT JUST ME, OR?


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Never before has a haircut done so much damage.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The crowd has been dead, all night.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Seems for new ideas for Diggers look they checked out SVR2011s preset wrestlers and just ran with it


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah, it's like any life there was in him was drained with the haircut.

I'll go to the papers if I have to


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I'LL GO TO THE PAPERS IF I HAVE TO.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Figure4Leglock said:


> same s''´t every week, and i always watch this. *i have no life*


The fuck? LMFAO.

At least you're being truthful... I guess.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

The future of WW, book it stupid bookers...


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Ok this movie with Orton looks lame as hell.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

I GO TO THE PAPERS YOU HEAR ME THE PAPERS!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

BRB, going to the papers.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll go to the papers if I have to


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

I'LL GO TO THE PAPERS IF I HAVE TO


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

ILL GO TO THE PAPERS IF I HAVE TO


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dolph Ziggler. From joke character who got suspended IRL, to young prospect, to number one contender and World champion without winning a single match, to just another guy. Was a fun ride at one point.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Ziggler got tango'd.


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

TripleG said:


> - So we open up with R-Truth & the Raw GM
> 
> - Then a Kelly Kelly/Bellas Match
> 
> ...


All it needs is moarrr Tiple H


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

pretty good show so far ive enjoyed it


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Ill go the papers if I have to


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Honestly, does Orton have a bigger part in the film ? cause that's the only part they seem to want to show.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Looks like we're all congregating at the papers.








If we have to.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Wsupden said:


> ILL GO TO THE PAPERS IF I HAVE TO


If Orton makes this his catchphrase I'll start supporting him.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

ill go to pay per view if i have to


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

we want blonde hair *clap clap clap clap clap*


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lol orton still talks in the same boring ass tone in that movie as he does the ring.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

I'LL PAPERS HAVE TO GO TO THE!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll go to the papers if I have too.. Yeah and that's why it's already on DVD Randal.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks like a lot of us are going to the papers if we have to.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The crowd is fucking shite.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

bme said:


> Honestly, does Orton have a bigger part in the film ? cause that's the only part they seem to want to show.


I think he only has 8 minutes in the film


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Orton's threats are empty. I work at the papers and I haven't heard anything from him :side:


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Orton's threats are empty. I work at the papers and I haven't heard anything from him :side:


Maybe he didn't have to.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

This RAW is at least trying to fit a lot of stuff in. I just wish they were providing more bang for the buck. I'd scale back the card and make each feud mean something...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> The crowd is fucking shite.


just wait til Cena comes out, suddenly there will be a massive high pitched pop


wonder why parent's let their kiddies stay up this late on a school night?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I GUESS I'LL GO TO THE PAPERS TOO.

IF I HAVE TO.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Im gonna go get the papers get the papers


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I thought the movie was anti-bulling? Why is Orton bullying those people and going to the papers? If he has to...


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

God sake WWE you got all this new talent on RAW do somthing with it. The opening promo was epic though.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Strike said:


>


:lmao YES


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE should make a movie on Orton being The Viper. Some calculated, stalking serial killer. Nice straight to DVD release.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh God, they're making us relive this bullshit?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

WHAT!? Smackdown Rebound on RAW!?


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

And cue Orton winning and everyone raging.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Christian should go to the papers about Orton.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

christan for whc


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Christain..gets screwed in 3...2..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Christian got screwed the fuck over


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Do they have to show this ****ing heartbreak again?


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

Holy shit a smackdown rebound, thats rare


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

god please don't show this again, it just isn't right what they did to Christian


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

:lmao at this video package, going to be some hate


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ORTON IS CHAMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I have to be reminded how terrible Smackdown's theme is even on Raw.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Throw it in our face douchebags! 
F Off!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ohh come on!
fuck you Vince


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

WC said:


> I think he only has 8 minutes in the film


Seriously ?, they're hyping the hell out of his small role.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Okay here we go.....the worst decision......we wanted this moment....and just like that we get it taken away.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Yay now we all get to see Christian lose again


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Strike said:


>


:lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Spirit Squad or Mean Street Posse come to mind


How dare you sir! HOW DARE YOU! Mean Street Posse is one of the greatest. You will take it back.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Screw Vince for showing that nightmare of a recap of the Christian title reign tragedy


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

ill make christian a paper champ if i have to.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow, Vince wants to rub it in even more that he screwed Christian again!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

So I just told my wife that Christian lost the title to Orton last week. Keep in mind my wife LOVES Orton. 

Her reply:

"Well that sucks."

Get the point Vince?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol Vince just reminding the Christian fans.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

What's with the papers stuff. I don't get it


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

Smackdown rebound on raw well its been a few years


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Throw it in our face douchebags!
> F Off!


Vince: YOUR TEARS ARE DELICIOUS!!!!!! MWAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm officially convinced that its not entirely over for Christian.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

makes me sick to watch this


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I never saw this first time, so I'm going to sit back and enjoy an average superstar lose his title to a bore.


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

Wouldve been hilarious if smackdown had been in a smarky town and they all cheered for Mark Henry


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Thor Odinsson said:


> Holy shit a smackdown rebound, thats rare


Vince only shows them when he absolutely LOVES what happened. :no:


Michael Cole with the Percy Watson "OH YEAH!"


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

The one time they show a smackdown re-bound during Raw and its of Chritian getting screwed. :lmao


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Throw it in our face douchebags!
> F Off!


This... Still can't believe it went down the way it did. Better cause a heel turn or it was all for nothing.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

orton activates superman power


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I guess Orton threatened to go to the papers, and WWE wouldn't have that. Blackmailed his way into a WHC


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cool finish.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

im a HUGE Orton mark and i still think it was a terrible decision to take the title off Christian


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The music at the end!!! :lmao


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

This is clearly a Christian promo. Good indication he's going to remain in the Main Event picture.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Epic moment


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Fuck

Randy

Orton


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

just disgusting.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Christian will go to the midcard if he has to.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_I gotta start watching smackdown_[/I]


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Christian So Sad....


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Slam_It said:


> This is clearly a Christian promo. Good indication he's going to remain in the Main Event picture.


Very much hoping so.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Lol at the triumphant music for Orton as though that's who everyone was rooting for haha.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

RANDY FUCKING ORTON.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE sure knows how to make shit sad.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I did not watch smackdown after I read the spoilers. Christian got screwed bebe'


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh fuck the fuck off Lawler :side:


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

Lol at King spewing the WWE line.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Christian should go to the papers


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

SCOTT MOTHERFUCKING STANFORD, BRO


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Truth is just awesome.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I want a heel turn from Christian. The only times I've seen him heel were in tag teams, never alone. So I want to see if he can pull off a solo run as a heel.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Troof Time!!!


----------



## gms2k (Feb 21, 2011)

bro


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

WOW I didn't see Smackdown last week. Did they seriously have Christian drop the strap already?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

who is this guy?

avram grant?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Scott Stanford, FTW!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

LMAO he sounds like Dave Chapelle


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Conspiracy against zookeepah?

I'll go to the papers if I have to.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If only Jeff was back in WWE. A tag team between Truth and Hardy would be fucking gold.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

LMFAO Truth :lmao


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

TRUTH SEGMENT!!! YAHHHHHH! GET ANGRY BLACK MAN!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

R-truth is amazing.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fuckin Truth


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Who's this guy interviewing Truth? Never seen him before.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

What. The. Shit.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao

I've fallen in love with R-Truth.


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

The 2 best mic guys yess


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lol


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

SCOTT STANFORD R U SERIOUS BRO?


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Even talks to himself :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

I dunno what the fuck he's saying but it's awesome.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

R-truth's facial expressions are killing me! :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao more Truth awesomeness. Exactly the shit I been saying about him on this forum.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

R-Truth is a star


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is cracky tales with a side of crack.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

"Buddy" is the new "fella".


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

B'LEE DAT BUDDY~


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

lmfao Truth


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Aw yeah, Scott Stanford + Truth promo = AWESOME OVERLOAD


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Smackdown Rebound AKA The Night the Internet Cried!" 

R-Truth not getting the title isn't a conspiracy....he just sucks. I'm still not taking you seriously dude.


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

you needs to get got


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

My friend (who doesn't watch wrestling) is convinced that R Truth's gimmick is that he is literally crazy. I have to agree.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

you can belee dat


BLUE STREAK


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

RYDER!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

ZACK RYDER!!!!!!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Fucking lol!


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

well good news to heat fans that beat boston in over time


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WTF :lmao


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

FORUM CRASH.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

WWWYKI.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

MARK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

RYDER!


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Rtruth... WWEs answer to Scott Steiner


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

Ryder getting a huge pop


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Fucking awesome!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

AND THE IWC JIZZES.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Pop of the night for Ryder!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Two legends together!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Scott fucking Stanford.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

RYDER


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

They needs to get got :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

HOLY SHIT ZACK MOTHERFUCKING RYDER SIGHTING!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ZACK FUCKING RYDER BRO.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ryder sighting!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow Ryder just got the biggest pop of the night


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

"They need to get got"
:lmao

RYDER WWWYKI!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

ryder outpopped cena


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Zack Ryder! Woo Woo Woo!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

guess cena is tryin to help ryder out


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

RYDER


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

RYDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMFG!

WWWYKI!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Fuck Off Cena....You Took Away From Zack Ryder's TV TIME!!!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

What a pop for Ryder!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Now that What's up!

ZACK RYDER!!!


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

WWWYKI


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

HELL YES.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

HEEL TRUTH AND ZACK RYDER HOLY FUCK MARK


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Ryder...yet another underutilized talent.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Crackkkk


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

zack ryder sighting never forget


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

RYDER SITING


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

There now quit complaingng every week he never gets air time.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Ryder!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Zach Motherfucking Ryder!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

From Stanford to Ryder, the Zack Pack is in the building!!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

That pop was for Ryder, Not Cena.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

woo woo woo. you know the fans were going nuts for Ryder


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Woo Woo Woo


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Dey about to get got!!!!!!!

Why Troof hate Ronnie so much. :lmao
Zach Ryder push coming up in 3 2 1!


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Come back from commercials. RYDER IS STILL FIST PUMPING.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh look, Ryder.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Ryder is going to make the forum crash.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

they should have let truth talk on the mic so much more in the past, so sad hes had better promos than 90% of the heels outside of cm punk the last yr


----------



## gms2k (Feb 21, 2011)

haha. fist pumps.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Zack Ryder fist pumping with Cena :lmao


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

A wild Ryder appears!!


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

RYDER!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

That pop was totally for Ryder.

WWWYKI!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Scott Stanford followed by Ryder WWWYKI!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Zack Ryder being in the background of Cena's hallway walk is the biggest moment of his career.


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Had to go to commercials due to the forum crashing now

YOU KNOW IT BRO


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Heel Truth, Scott Stanford and Zack Ryder.

Fuck John Cena for getting in the way of such excellence.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know? In the Red & Blue, Cena actually does look like a walking cereal box now.


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

That pop was for Ryder, not Cena.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, I guess Truth's gimmick is the black man is being held down. Didn't they try this with Shelton and it didn't work?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

wow that cheer was for ryder


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*Seriously, is WWE just blind when it comes to Ryder?? Or are they waiting for the right moment to get him in a storyline?? He gets huge pops time and time again. Talk about being overlooked and underused.*


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

YES RYDER WWWYKI BRO!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Zack Ryder vs R-truth for the WWe championship. book it now


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Ryder's epic pop - WWWYKI!!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah, those pops were for Ryder, and not the WWE Champion standing next to him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, I guess Truth's gimmick is the black man is being held down. Didn't they try this with Shelton and it didn't work?


Somewhat but Shelton sucked at his role and his momma wasn't any better.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

JuulDK said:


> *Seriously, is WWE just blind when it comes to Ryder?? Or are they waiting for the right moment to get him in a storyline?? He gets huge pops time and time again. Talk about being overlooked and underused.*


Hey, he's been seen with Cena. Next step is a match


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

We didn't get Aaron's last week. Finally!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Does this mean Ryder is going to be a face? lol


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Fist pumping for the whole hallway walk, hero!!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

WWWYKI hangin out with the WWE champ


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Does this mean a Ryder push???????????? lol


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

In all honesty I expected a database error for Ryder.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

FootieGamer said:


> That pop was for Ryder, not Cena.


thats the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but, da truf!


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats pretty cheap trick from Cena to use Zack Ryder for free pops.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> We didn't get Aaron's last week. Finally!


(I brought it to the papers)

YES!!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I feel like that Smackdown promo made Orton out to be a heel


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i can't wait til Ryder gets released just to see how pissed everyone on here gets lol


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Ryder on RAW WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I want to watch SD more than Raw.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> You know? In the Red & Blue, Cena actually does look like a walking cereal box now.


Coming soon to WWE Cereal: Cena-os, now with more chunks


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Loving Truth's insanity.

Glad Christian's story is continuing! 

Ryder and Cena on-screen together? Did the internet break?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, I guess Truth's gimmick is the black man is being held down. Didn't they try this with Shelton and it didn't work?


Well, it was Shelton, not exactly the best when it comes to personality. Freebasing R-Truth is already better then him right now.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, I guess Truth's gimmick is the black man is being held down. Didn't they try this with Shelton and it didn't work?


At least Truth can be entertaining. Shelton was about as entertaining as watching paint dry.


----------



## 4thand1 (Mar 30, 2010)

K-Kwik is embarrassingly putrid.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Yeah, those pops were for Ryder, and not the WWE Champion standing next to him.


We know


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm thinking that pop was more for Cena, not Ryder. Not saying Ryder didn't get any, though!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Get off on Ryder pops, says it all when it comes to Cena.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Who else can't wait for smackdown?


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lmao, Ryder is already tweeting about being on raw.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Why couldn't Miz just say A-Ri brought him the belt after the bell ring?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

A-Ri just pulled out a Snitsky


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

lol Miz do you really want an answer to that question?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I didn't know...which hand the belt was in...I was drunk


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Ahahaha he tweeted it already!


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

alex: i did it for you

rikishi: i did it for the rock


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

*Riley is a bitch.*
*stop sucking Miz's cock.*


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

riley should say im sorry, i love you to the miz


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

TROGLODYTE

I miss Jericho.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Alex Riley is dumber than dirt


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Slam_It said:


> We know


Now I know you're not saying some people here aren't thick enough to actually think they're for Ryder.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

lol getting like Jericho with those big words


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Riley sounds like one of those desperate gfs :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Miz is saying what I've been saying about Riley since his debut.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh wow, this is sounding incredibly gay.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Miz burying Orangutangs :no:


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks like Riley gets to spend the night on the couch....


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

Breaking up lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Whoever writes the dialogue in the WWE needs to, you know, stop. 

Also, Miz got screwed last week. The rule was always "Can't call it if you can't see it". Nice to know that precedent gets abandoned just to keep the title on Cena.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Riley you are too good for the Miz. Screw him in the match tonight!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What is with all the Alex air time.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Riley face turn


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL KING STEALING JERICHOS LINES


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

MajinTrunks said:


> Looks like Riley gets to spend the night on the couch....


I would never put Riley on the couch.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It's an emotional moment folks!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Why am I watching Alex fucking Riley go for a fucking walk on my television?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What is this clown up to?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

lots of walking...


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

LMAO.

He doesn't even have his own theme.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

You see all this time it was Alex Riley that got heat.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Why are we watching this idiot walk backstage?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

king of scotland said:


> At least Truth can be entertaining. Shelton was about as entertaining as watching paint dry.


Shelton is entertaining when it comes to in ring and that's what should matter. Honestly though I take Shelton over Truth any day.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Riley to botch in a few mins


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Jobbing to cena.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Alex Riley getting more heat the Del Rio.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I think Rey Mysterio is going to get got by an angry black man.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

PLEASE DON'T GET EMBARRASSED RILEY!


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

*OMG THIS SHIT IS GAY.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can we get to Cena killing this douche already.

And that's sounds kind of gay.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

He admitted it....He's Gay for Miz


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

The Miz then King getting lines from the Jericho playbook.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

GLAAD can be happy now!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh shit Cena, you gonna get it now! LOL.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

****?????:shocked:


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Could this get any more gay?

"The only person I care about." :lmao


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Welp Alex is about to die.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Sigh


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

A-RI...only cares about the Miz..my god he's coming out


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Riley's gowna geet DEESTROYED!


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

squash time


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

By the way that Miz shirt is AWFUL, and Miz & Riley look way too similar to each other to be wearing the same shirt.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Riley's getting berried!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Alex Riley just declared his love to The Miz


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Alright Riley, now you soundin gay


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

chris jericho return soon? they were using his words like "sycophant" and "troglodite"


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

This is a little gay actually.

"The only person I care about in life is the Miz" really? really?... really?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

"The only man I care about is the Miz"

Gayest line ever.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Shelton is entertaining when it comes to in ring and that's what should matter. Honestly though I take Shelton over Truth any day.


Clone Truth and Benjamin and make the ultimate black wrestler......but he still wont win a WHC


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

LOL. A-Ri's going to get buried again.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Riley getting heat.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Sq-wash!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> He admitted it....He's Gay for Miz


NTTAWWT


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

wondering where this is going...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I missed what that sign said. It said something about Cena and babies R us.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

yay for A-Ri trying but hes about to be squashed


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Riley is so good on the mic, it's a shame he's a jobber.

I expect this match to go about 20 seconds


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Would of been better if he had a Cena midget come out... just saying.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Damn, A-Ri is enraged. Throwing microphones like a boss.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Cena vs. Alex Riley. This is where I turn to Nitro.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

omg make it a wwe title match and make a-ri win


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

Someone get a shovel ready


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

cena only gets the pops because he was with zack few minutes ago


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

If Riley beats Cena clean I will post a video of me eating my own dick


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Well Well Well..now we know Riley gets the heat. Told ya! Best botch man in the bizness.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Things are about to go A-Ri!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Botch time in 3...2...1


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

Get a pogo stick and Steiner


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Cena win in 3...2...1...


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

A-ri wins this, but it's non-title, so we are still stuck with the great evil as champion.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Whoever is doing the sound really fucked up big time. They started pumping in the crowd noise before the music hit.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> Cena vs. Alex Riley. This is where I turn to Nitro.


Hurry, you're missing a Kwee-Wee promo!


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Berbarito said:


> If Riley beats Cena clean I will post a video of me eating my own dick


Quoting, just in case.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

n a rod wins


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Riley to squash Cena.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Cena vs Alex Riley? Really? 2 minute match


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I know they have an alliance with GLAAD and all but that was so fucking gay.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

God Super Cena to bury Riley some more


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

if riley wins i will buy 100 miz shirts


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

Riley is going to squash Cena in 10 seconds.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

A-Ri squashed in 3...2...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

He GOTTA BICYCLE!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Riley is about to get squashed fpalm


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Riley about to do what he does best fail.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

This is pretty depressing


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The reaction for Cena isn't nearly as mixed as other times.

Probably because Riley's so awful.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Supprised hes getting offence at all tbh


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Did anyone else just see Cena call the next spot?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Hang on, there has to be a black man in the vicinity for Alex Riley to attack. I expect a Truth run in to satiate A-Ri's desire


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

IN BEFORE RILEY BOTCHES.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

wow - so far this sounds like a very pro-cena crowd


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Come on A-Ri.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Do they really feel the need to drag this match out for longer than a few moments? Honestly, ARi should've just charged Cena right into an AA. This is a waste.


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

Riley's getting offense in? what?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

5 moves of Doom coming up


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

Riley is getting pushed just in time for over the limit... makes perfect sense.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

"This would be the biggest victory in the career of Alex Riley."

"Career? His _life._"

Lawler, *that makes no fucking sense.*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Can this be the same as what Kurt Angle did for Cena or will Cena just bury Riley.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena Comeback Sequence ACTIVATE!!!


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

boom five knuckle and fu cena win woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

any1 thinks this is just so a rod can go n do single on sd


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Can this be the same as what Kurt Angle did for Cena or will Cena just bury Riley.


lol not even close.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ha, Riley.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Miz doesn't love you riley.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cena's lucky he isn't black, or A-Ri would have won!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Riley could easily be the next big thing in WWE yet they book him worse than pretty much anybody


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Easy win for Cena.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

fuck off Cena you fucking cunt


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

pointless


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

*John Cena fucking destroyed that little bitch.*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

R.I.P. Alex Riley's career.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well this was nothing.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

John is proud of beating Riley.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I hope that AA shattered his spine.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

good lord, there is still an hour left? 

this shit is _dragging_


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

John Cena : master submission specialist


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Was that honestly the best way they could come up with to waste 15 minutes? I mean really, and I was enjoying RAW at the start.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cena just can't put anyone over can he? Ugh I hate him.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd say A-Ri was buried, but...c'mon.

You can't bury anything THAT deep in the ground.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

zzz


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Saying this now: If Rey wins later I riot.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Poor Riley...


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Can this be the same as what Kurt Angle did for Cena or will Cena just bury Riley.


Cena would never do what Kurt Angle did for him.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Coles announcement next?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Another John Cena burial...it never ends


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

GOLDDUST please come back!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at them calling Mania 27 the greatest in history.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

greatest wrestlemania in history :lmao


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

"Greatest Wrestlemania in History"


HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

MysticRVD said:


> Riley could easily be the next big thing in WWE yet they book him worse than pretty much anybody


Riley could be the next big thing if he wasn't a complete and utter moron.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Yawwwn so far Raw is pretty dull. Sad but Rock is really a big deal still today in the WWE.

As for Cena he wont lose for a long time, sadly :/


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"It was the greatest Wrestlemania in history"? :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Greatest WM ever? Wasn't even the best ppv WWE's put on this year.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Nevermind Cena buried him. That is why I hate him and Vince. Angle did a whole lot for Cena. Cena could have done the same and made Riley look like a great young wrestler. How will they create new stars and push these new guys of they look like nothing against the Ortons and Cenas


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE says things they don't even mean to market DVDs and other stuff. If they don't believe it, then who will?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Yawn


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> Riley could easily be the next big thing in WWE yet they book him worse than pretty much anybody


WWE have shown time and time again that they LOVE to drop the ball.

They did it with Ted Jr, Shelton, Sheamus, and plenty others. This should come as no surprise by now really.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

I guess Miz will fight Riley backstage next... I think Riley getting squashed is part of Miz's faceturn


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Possible that Truth is going to take Mysterio out in the ME?


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

Del Rio will win ARi will cost the Miz and TROOF will cost bottle nose


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

"It was the greatest Wrestlemania in history?"

The fuck are they smoking? It was actually pretty shitty and basically topped by a gimmick pay per view on the next show. Also shame on them for trying to sell it by advertising it as Edge's last match as if they had a fucking clue.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"The greatest Wrestlemania of 2011" would have been more truthful.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Are they afraid of burying Cena's credibility or something? Even if it's a dirty finish, would it kill them to have someone put on a respectable match with Cena so they can at least build some credibility? A-Ri's been doing nothing but coasting for a year now. That's a year of a potentially very successful career that they are wasting to keep Cena relevant. 

I just don't get it. Cena's not gonna be here forever, if you're going to develop someone to be the next face of the company, you have to start before Cena's on his way out.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Has Riley ever actually won a singles match cleanly? And you guys are mad that Cena didn't put him over? the purpose of that wasn't to put Riley over, but to save his relationship with Miz.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

So is that wrestlemania blu-ray/dvd basically just Triple H vs Undertaker.......with the other matches somewhere in the special features section, as recaps?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Did I just hear "greatest Wrestlemania in history"? 

LOL


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Nevermind Cena buried him. That is why I hate him and Vince. *Angle did a whole lot for Cena. Cena could have done the same and made Riley look like a great young wrestler.* How will they create new stars and push these new guys of they look like nothing against the Ortons and Cenas


barely to no wrestling skill he won't even give a decent push to the guy


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> "It was the greatest Wrestlemania in history?"
> 
> The fuck are they smoking? It was actually pretty shitty and basically topped by a gimmick pay per view on the next show. Also shame on them for trying to sell it by advertising it as Edge's last match as if they had a fucking clue.


Its called marketing.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

raw sucks so fucking bad tna impact is better than this at least they have good wrestling and storylines that actually get built up correctly.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

coleminer1 said:


> raw sucks so fucking bad tna impact is better than this at least they have good wrestling and storylines that actually get built up correctly.


:lmao :lmao

lolwut?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''If you don't have an i-phone, well, you don't have an i-phone.''

Inspired advertising there.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Possible that Truth is going to take Mysterio out in the ME?


possible? if it doesn't happen the entire first half hour of the show was pointless


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

RaW started off kick-ass tonight, but now it's in a slump............let's see what's next.........


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

coleminer1 said:


> raw sucks so fucking bad tna impact is better than this at least they have good wrestling and *storylines that actually get built up correctly.*


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Headliner said:


> lol at them calling Mania 27 the greatest in history.


brainwashing in effect.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

lol coleminer you make me laugh haha this show been pretty good what are you smoking lol


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Dalexian said:


> Are they afraid of burying Cena's credibility or something? Even if it's a dirty finish, would it kill them to have someone put on a respectable match with Cena so they can at least build some credibility? A-Ri's been doing nothing but coasting for a year now. That's a year of a potentially very successful career that they are wasting to keep Cena relevant.
> 
> I just don't get it. Cena's not gonna be here forever, if you're going to develop someone to be the next face of the company, you have to start before Cena's on his way out.


That wasn't about Cena's credibility, that was about Riley uselessness.

I'd feel sorry if it was anybody else but him. Alex Riley is just a waste of a million dollar look, because he's got a 10 cent brain.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Come on guys, lets not take what they said about Wrestlemania 27 being the greatest as being serious. I mean, when a* rematch* of the fucking WM 27 main event is leagues better than it then we know that it's bullshit.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

coleminer1 said:


> raw sucks so fucking bad tna impact is better than this at least they have good wrestling and storylines that actually get built up correctly.


Do you even comprehend what you just said?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> "The greatest Wrestlemania of 2011" would have been more truthful.


I think Extreme Rules was a better Wrestlemania than Wrestlemania.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Superboy-Prime said:


> WWE have shown time and time again that they LOVE to drop the ball.
> 
> They did it with Ted Jr, Shelton, Sheamus, and plenty others. This should come as no surprise by now really.


its not them dropping the ball it's their egos backstage (cena, orton)

eventually people will be fed up and they will be on the verge of bankruptcy and forced to improve.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Help is on the way- great song by a great band


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

oh fuck off cole.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WOAH!! a WWE PPV with GOOD theme music?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

WWE likes to pick Rise Against for a lot of their theme music, don't they?


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

This is easily the worst year of WWE we seen in a very long time.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh come on, what wrestlemania isn't the greatest in history?


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Fuck yes, Rise Against. Best live show ever.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

coleminer1 said:


> raw sucks so fucking bad tna impact is better than this at least they have good wrestling and storylines that actually get built up correctly.


haha!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah Cole, you're as high as a fucking kite.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

can this cole/lawler feud end please


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This feud needs to fucking end.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Cole YAWN


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

So many Zack Ryder signs :lmao


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

oh noooooezz he's retiring from in-ring competition?


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

yes cole out of the ring


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

Oh thank god now maybe we can have Daniel Bryan on a PPV again


----------



## drunkenbastard (Mar 23, 2011)

ahahahahahah...sometimes cole is funny...this is bad hahahaha


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Help is on the way- great song by a great band


The irony of this song selection just makes me laugh


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cole retiring undefeated...NO!! He must end the Streak next year!


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Sadly this will last way too long.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

coleminer1 said:


> eventually people will be fed up and they will be on the verge of bankruptcy and forced to improve.


rofl yeah, ok.....


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

A Hall of Fame career that not even Braden Walker could compete with.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

More Michael Cole....yippee. 

This feud is STILL FUCKING GOING!!!! GAAAAAAAH!!!!


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

This feud has to end eventually...right?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Not more of this bullshit..yeah..this is MUCH better than seeing the Rock last week


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

rock bottom!


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

My god this is tiresome.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

GO HEAT BETCH.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is SO pointless. 
Can we build Kofi up a little bit, or SOMEONE at this time??


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

go heat bitch :lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

UNCENSORED B-WORD???


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

No bleep this time?

I guess 'cause it's airing after 9 p.m.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Please Go Away Forever Cole


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

wildx213 said:


> This feud has to end eventually...right?




nononononono you see that would make sense.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

END THIS FEUD


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Retiring undefeated, incredible achievement really.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Good. Let's keep it moving!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It would CEEEF to exist.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

Life as we know it would ceef - - cease to exist....or something


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Man Lawler is boring


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

Why cant CM Punk win back to back PPVs? why cant ANY heel besides Cole completely dominate a fued? I dont get it


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

speaking of the heat ^_^ they up 3-1 #winning


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

coleminer1 said:


> its not them dropping the ball it's their egos backstage (cena, orton)
> 
> eventually people will be fed up and they will be on the verge of bankruptcy and forced to improve.


what planet do you live on bro?

lol at cena's ego having shit to do with anything. cena has no ego.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

They're still going with this. Ugh.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this is just sad.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

BOORRIINNGGG. Bring out Truth!


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

spoke to soon shit one more match


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

another match.. 

FAHHHHK IT


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Lawler needs to fuck off.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THIS DOESN'T EVEN MAKE SENSE!!!!!
Why wouldn't he want his OWN ring???

Just stop this PLEASE!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Finally I agree with Cole, stay retired!!


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

Haha King you stupid motherfucker


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

no one cares *clap clap calpclapclap* no one cares *clap clap calpclapclap* no one cares *clap clap calpclapclap* 
no one cares *clap clap calpclapclap* no one cares *clap clap calpclapclap* no one cares *clap clap calpclapclap* 
no one cares *clap clap calpclapclap* no one cares *clap clap calpclapclap* no one cares *clap clap calpclapclap*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Awesome, it's the Abyss Hall of Fame ring storyline all over again!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Didn't TNA do a Hall Of Fame ring story?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Can we just let Lawler win a match and end this shit?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Cole has hit puberty


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Changing it


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

another Cole vs. King match?? :/


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

:gun: Cole vs Lawler III


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WOW WOW WOW!!!!

After all the shit that TNA caught last year for doing a storyline involving a Hall of Fame ring (rightfully so) and now WWE is ripping it off!!! WHAT THE FRACK IS GOING ON HERE?!?!?!?!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Rrrrrrrrrzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Its sad that the one long feud WWE creates is one NO ONE WANTS TO SEE ANYMORE :side:


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

boooooooooooooooooooooooooooriing


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

LMAO COLE PIMPING BUSH


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Wtf? Cole using Bush to get heat. Haha.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

btw anyone catch the heat n celt game?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow bringing up poltics


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Ric Flair is gonna be pissed at Lawler giving his ring away.


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

lmao cole makes up for it with bush comment


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Did you guys see that "Shut Up Cole, Your A Douche" Sign?

LOL


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Greatest President EVER! 


LOL!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Why? WHY? Why does this shit still get TV time???

Go away Michael Cole.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, this dude is getting 2001 and 1977 heat! Really??!! Cole, really?? :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Not this bullshit!


They're actually gonna be fighting over Lawler's Hall of Fame Ring??? Al Gore and Elvis references in 2011???


----------



## nekro (Dec 21, 2009)

This shit sucks.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I would give Christian 50 world title reigns just to never hear Cole ever, ever again.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

> WWE Superstars spoilers from Knoxville:
> *Chris Masters defeated Drew McIntyre.
> 
> *Zack Ryder (with Curt Hawkins) defeated Vladimir Kozlov.


Ryder and Hawkins reunion?!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Don't diss Al Gore! I'm super cereal!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

This is the worst feud in history.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh. My. God.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

fpalm oh for fucks sake


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

There is nothing interesting about seeing the same shit over and over each week. All these "my turn your turn" soft promos need to go. They need to change up Kharma's beatdowns too and get this fucking Cole/Lawler fued off my tv. I'm actually hoping wwe gets pushed to going out of business because this is trash.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

"yes ma...."


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

Cole's a family man


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Awesome, it's the Abyss Hall of Fame ring storyline all over again!


Exactly. Another storyline taken lmao but it's lame!! COme on WWE, this is pretty sad, the audience doesn't care. Lawler should have won at MANIA, WWE fucked up! :gun:

Oh gosh, the use of MOTHER into the storyline


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

STOPSTOPSTOPSTOPSTOPSTOPDIEINAFIRE


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh good, more smack about Lawler's mom being dead. Fuck off creative.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

TripleG said:


> WOW WOW WOW!!!!
> 
> After all the shit that TNA caught last year for doing a storyline involving a Hall of Fame ring (rightfully so) and now WWE is ripping it off!!! WHAT THE FRACK IS GOING ON HERE?!?!?!?!


Cody Rhodes is ripping off the beautiful people gimmick with the the paper bag treatment


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This is fucking awful.


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

The fans don't boo this shit to generate heat, they boo this shit because it's terrible.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

come on, not this again


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

ok my interest in this feud has officially ceaf-- ceased to exist.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes, please let this feud fucking end. I was entertained by it during the road to Wrestlemania but even then it was taking up room on the WM card and time away from younger superstars. This is all just unnecessary. With how much time they spend on this bullshit they could've fucking spent it on giving somebody like Zack Ryder or Danial Bryan more tv time.



coleminer1 said:


> its not them dropping the ball it's their egos backstage (cena, orton)
> 
> eventually people will be fed up and they will be on the verge of bankruptcy and forced to improve.


But the thing is, Cena and Orton bring in the money for Vince via merchandise so I can't see how he'll get bankruptcy... Many people are fed up with them but Vince is not, because as I stated, they get the money in for him and the WWE.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

waiting for cole to say he smothered lawlers mom with a pillow


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

"dvd into the dvd player"

Cole didn't upgrade to blu-ray yet?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Tna impact guys 

oh wait TNA is actually getting decent


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

So, according to the WWE:

Wrestlemani 27= Greatest Wrestlemania of all Time
George W. Bush= Greatest President of all time


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

fpalm Cole trying to get cheap heat.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

damn they went far....


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Aw shit, he had to go there again.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

that was low :no:


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Really? Seriously? 

So we can't see blood but we can watch people taunt dead mothers? Holy fuck!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I can feel my sanity slipping away as this segment continues. 


Oh now they are bringing Lawler's dead mom into this. Now we're descending into bad taste. PLEASE!!! LET THIS FUCKING END?!?!?!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Cole, not even fucking cool


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Strike said:


> Ryder and Hawkins reunion?!


That sucks. Ryder should be shining solo.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

WOW.....he went there.

Holy shit


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

I can't take this feud anymore.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Why does the WWE always go there? Right now all we need is for J.R to be put in the ankle lock again


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The "entertainment" in this is where?.. fpalm


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

no one cares *clap clap calpclapclap* no one cares *clap clap calpclapclap* no one cares *clap clap calpclapclap* 
no one cares *clap clap calpclapclap* no one cares *clap clap calpclapclap* no one cares *clap clap calpclapclap* 
no one cares *clap clap calpclapclap* no one cares *clap clap calpclapclap* no one cares *clap clap calpclapclap* 
no one cares *clap clap calpclapclap* no one cares *clap clap calpclapclap* no one cares *clap clap calpclapclap* 
no one cares *clap clap calpclapclap* no one cares *clap clap calpclapclap* no one cares *clap clap calpclapclap*


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

This is so old.


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

Cheap heat


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Heel Cole reminds me way too much of my first roommate in college...not good memories.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Seriously fuck this shit... They don't need to bring up the passing of his mother to get heat. I swear to God I hate the WWE sometimes...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ya, I don't think Lawler's mom should of been brought up into this. WWE is good at bad taste material.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

This is stupid. Using his moms death is just a cheap way to built this up and get heat from the crowd. END THIS NOW!


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh god not the mother thing again..


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

And Swaggers beats up King again. Yawn.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

again with this shit...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Yeah Jerry, the door was open....


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> WOW.....he went there.
> 
> Holy shit


Well, actually it's more like the writers went there.. But yea


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WOW! 
When the only way to keep a feud going is talking about someone's recently passed away mother, it's past the time to end it.

This is the same crap from 2-3 months ago. END IT!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Good God Just Fuck Off Cole & Swagger


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Man I dont like to complain too much but holy fuck this cole/king thing is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

That's just cold. This is supposed to be PG?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

apparently the wrestles with mothers have to stick together


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Damn. Raw sucks big time.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Duuuuude! That's not even heel heat, that's just wrong.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

a wild swagger appears


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I feel liek crying, why do I put up with this shit every week. WHY!?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

*WHY IS THIS PROGRAM STILL GOING DEAR MERCIFUL GOD WHY!!!1*


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Dang Micheal Cole getting that "yeah you really shouldn't go there" HEAT!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lame


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Is this a replay from last week? Seriously the Cole/Lawler feud is the same exact segment week in and week out. Why the fuck is this feud still going?


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

i'd go as far as to say this is the worst feud that I can remember.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I really can't see anything topping this for worst feud of the year.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

That promo from Cole was tasteless. Let this painful rivalry end already.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

i hate when Cole makes fun of a dead relative or something personal, then Lawler cant do shit cause of Cole's bitch. I know it's fake but that still annoys the fuck out of me


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Does WWE think that this Lawler/Cole shit is good? A good feud should either have good promos or good wrestling. This has neither. Who exactly is this catering to?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cheap heat of the cheapest kind...and its so fucking sad Swagger is being wasted in this.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Who thinks this bullshit is a good idea to continue???


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

wwe's family lesson of the week: MAKE FUN OF THE DEATH OF SOMEONE'S LOVED ONE! IT'S FUNNY!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

yeah i hate it to and tony before you say raw sucks big time look at tna they are no better at all


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

WHY THE FUCK DO WE KEEP WATCHING THIS SHOW.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Shite. And now we'll Cole vs Lawler again at OTL........


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Another waste of 10-15min

It's funny how everyone but Rock has to be PG


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Each week they could pretty much just replay the cole-lawler segment from the week before. Cole tries to get cheap heat, Lawler goes to attack him, Swagger attacks Lawler. Its getting so tiresome now.


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

Michael Cole is so good. He's so funny in between being annoying as shit.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

end this shit. now.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Orton tells Christian on Smackdown that Eddie is in hell in a shocking heel turn. Book it.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Superboy-Prime said:


> Yes, please let this feud fucking end. I was entertained by it during the road to Wrestlemania but even then it was taking up room on the WM card and time away from younger superstars. This is all just unnecessary. With how much time they spend on this bullshit they could've fucking spent it on giving somebody like Zack Ryder or Danial Bryan more tv time.
> 
> 
> 
> But the thing is, Cena and Orton bring in the money for Vince via merchandise so I can't see how he'll get bankruptcy... Many people are fed up with them but Vince is not, because as I stated, they get the money in for him and the WWE.



To be fair, they can't keep Zack Ryder's T-shirt in stock and he doesn't even get TV time. Merch sales have nothing to do with who should get pushed.

If they would make more wrestlers relevant, they'd have more merchandise to sell. It would cost them nothing but a few more losses for Orton/Cena in the record book.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

God, using his dead mother to gain heat. FML


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Just got here, have I missed anything good?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

I would assume they are building to a blow-off at SummerSlam... thats a long time to put up with this. Again they didn't need to bring up the passing of his mother to get heat in Memphis. Why don't they send McMahon out there and have someone bring up the passing of his father... fuck.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

5 minutes...we could have gotten a match or backstage segment.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Just got here, have I missed anything good?


A couple Zookeeper segments.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> Another waste of 10-15min
> 
> It's funny how everyone but Rock has to be PG


The Rock is a trailblzer and basically a partner with the WWE these days....he doesn't have limits. The PG era is the PG Era. You all support it so it's no big deal anyway.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Just got here, have I missed anything good?


R Truth had some funny shit to say at the start of the show. 

Other than that, you've missed pretty much nothing at all.


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

I know its a bit early, but unless something mindboggingly horrible happens, I'm pretty sure this wins Worst Fued of the Year hands fucking down


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

wwefrank said:


> yeah i hate it to and tony before you say raw sucks big time look at tna they are no better at all


no im not a TNA fan but they are better than raw they are pushing new talent and have good storylines

People shit on TNA for pushing the likes of hogan but that is WRONG. Hogan is actually putting over guys like robert roode.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

AZwrestle said:


> Does WWE think that this Lawler/Cole shit is good? A good feud should either have good promos or good wrestling. This has neither. Who exactly is this catering to?





JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Who thinks this bullshit is a good idea to continue???


Vince McMahon


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Just got here, have I missed anything good?


no.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

WWE should seriosly pay WWE Universe for backing up this from week to week


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

To everyone complaining about how repetitive this shit is...

Diva match for 2 minutes, Kharma walks in, takes half an hour to walk to the ring, laughs a bit, stares at diva, implant buster, laughs a bit more, walks out. Mm.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Rickey said:


> Dang Micheal Cole getting that "yeah you really shouldn't go there" HEAT!


With a combination of "Fuck off and go die because we're just fucking tired of your ass" heat, AKA, X-Pac Heat.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Just got here, have I missed anything good?


The Truth, and nothing but the Truth.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Worst feud of the year. At least Jarrett and Angle can go out there and HIT SOME SPOTZ and give us a 3 star match.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Stephanie's voice makes me wince. I wonder if she fucked up her throat being so loud and screechy before.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

NyQuil said:


>


Nah. Even HE would get tired of this shit.


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

How long is this stupid "feud" going to run? To quote my 8 year old daughter "Now this is about Mother's Day? How much stuff is this about Daddy"? I don't know babygirl, I don't know.


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Just got here, have I missed anything good?


Cole went there!


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Anti bullying ad......hmmm, great timing.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Superboy-Prime said:


> But the thing is, Cena and Orton bring in the money for Vince via merchandise so I can't see how he'll get bankruptcy... Many people are fed up with them but Vince is not, because as I stated, they get the money in for him and the WWE.


You could've said the same thing about Hogan in WCW. He brought in the money so why worry about pushing anyone else? 

Because if you don't you eventually you will end up like the WWE, with everyone standing around staring at each other wondering why you only have two major stars left in the company.

EDIT: Not saying the WWE is going out of business, just that continually pushing only one or two guys is stupid and short-sighted as fuck.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Wait why did Swagger get a US Title Match Shot?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

lol, there goes Kofi's 2 week reign


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

You get wrestlers commenting on others weight, their looks, joking about their dead mother then you contradict yourself by setting up an anti bullying campaign. Good job WWE


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

NyQuil said:


>


Now now, associating this fued with anything Russo has done is extremly insulting















To Russo


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Random championship match ftw!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Crickets for Kofi..


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

good god Kofi's clothes hurt my eyes


----------



## illusive man (Feb 22, 2010)

... And I'm officially done for tonight. Cole just made me turn the channel. Goodnight everybody.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Kofi losing title tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao. Don't nobody give a fuck about Kofi. R-Truth kinda ruined it for all black face wrestlers today.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> no.


To be fair, Heel Truth brought the Lulz.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

DallasClark said:


> To everyone complaining about how repetitive this shit is...
> 
> Diva match for 2 minutes, Kharma walks in, takes half an hour to walk to the ring, laughs a bit, stares at diva, implant buster, laughs a bit more, walks out. Mm.


I would seriously sit through 2 hours of that if it meant not having to watch Cole, ever again.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler gonna cost Swagger the title here.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

NyQuil said:


>



Even Russo wouldn't put out something as shitty as this. Not to mention continuing it for an OVERLY long time.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

And now, they're gonna put the U.S. belt on Swagger. Why???


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Strike said:


> A couple Zookeeper segments.


Nothing then lol. I was right to stay and play ping pong !!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> lol, there goes Kofi's 2 week reign


Yep. Time for his future endeavor after he loses tonight


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

AZwrestle said:


> Does WWE think that this Lawler/Cole shit is good? A good feud should either have good promos or good wrestling. This has neither. Who exactly is this catering to?


That's what WE are all wondering? WHOS this match catering too? Lmfao!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

It's Gak Man.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

Kofi's tights are fucking BLINDING


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

Kofi on that frog swag


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Kenwyne Jones is busy these days.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

A better build for this match would've been Kofi coming to King's rescue, no?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

swagger made ankle lock famous. ya


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Now a random US title match after we got a prolonged Cole/Lawler segment.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

needs to start calling the the Swaggerlock..the would make Kurt's head explode


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

this sucks ass


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Kofi!!!!!! If WWE fucks him, I will never forgive them. NEVER. 

hmmm Swagger from WHC to this?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

the submission move swagger made famous :lmao


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

lol at "Swagger made the ankle lock famous"


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Swagger made Anklelock famous, now thats some fun shit


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Kofi doesnt get half the pop he used to. But of course WWE has made it so we dont care about him anymore. Add Kofi to the list of young guys WWE has dropped the ball on.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> And now, they're gonna put the U.S. belt on Swagger. Why???


I think we should stop asking why. Saves us a lot of trouble


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

wow even Josh was in shock at how bad Cole is just then


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

LMAO We interrup this program to bring u a bulletin. Jerry Lawler is in pain.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cole has officially destroyed what little life the crowd had tonight


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Kofi Kingston.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Ricezilla said:


> A better build for this match would've been Kofi coming to King's rescue, no?


Stop thinking logically.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Just fuck off, Cole. You sack of shit.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

"Jerry the king Lawler is pain".........



*crickets*




"Again, Jerry the king Lawler is pain".........




*crickets set themselves on fire*


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Cole :lmao


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Big botch boot.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

CrotchChop said:


> Kofi's tights are fucking BLINDING


I was just thinking that. 
He's got some of those glow in the light trunks.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Why do I keep watching this shit....


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Swagger's botch...


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Swagger did make the ankle lock famous. Haters, what you gun do.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

fpalm Is Cole doing solo commentary?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Alright, Cole annoys the shit out of me but that was funny as hell. :lmao


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

commercial break..........mmmmmmm KFC


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

Fuck me for staying up and watching this when I could be watching Metalocalypse DVD's


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

i miss the Across The Nation theme song. "MOVE TO THE MUSIC"


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

At least this RAW is bad enough that it has stopped the political crap that interupted last week's thread.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Popeye's attacking KFC. Oh snap! Chicken War!


There are SO many super hero movies this summer. 
It's awesome but at the same time over bearing. Haha.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

I miss being able to flip over to Nitro.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Pasab said:


> Swagger's botch...


I caught this also


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

CrotchChop said:


> I miss being able to flip over to Nitro.


Sad but true.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I was beginning to feel uncomfortable during that Cole segment. They just went a bit too far with all the mother's day talk.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I need some more doses of the Truth. Please.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

siavash said:


> Fuck me for staying up and watching this when I could be watching Metalocalypse DVD's


Hey, same here. I could've been playing Halo Reach. 

I feel disappoint.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

it's bad enough that i chose to use a US championship match as my piss break....but to come back and it be at commercial after a total of maybe 2 minutes is just terrible


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> i miss the Across The Nation theme song. "MOVE TO THE MUSIC"


Yeah, that was a good intro


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> Popeye's attacking KFC. Oh snap! Chicken War!
> 
> 
> There are SO many super hero movies this summer.
> It's awesome but at the same time over bearing. Haha.


If I'm following the commercial's correctly; 

Churches>Popeye>KFC

I don't think I've ever seen a Churches here in NY though. Sad Panda.


----------



## Billybob3000 (Jan 28, 2008)

Cole should get the crap beat out of him for that comment about King's mother


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> Popeye's attacking KFC. Oh snap! Chicken War!
> 
> 
> There are SO many super hero movies this summer.
> It's awesome but at the same time over bearing. Haha.


Don't forget those Church's Chicken commercials saying they are better than Popeyes.
*
So at Over The Limit....The Triple Threat Chicken Fight

Popeyes vs. KFC vs. Church's Chicken*


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Jesus, how far away was that slap from Swagger then? Unless getting your dreadlocks slapped actually hurts.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Commentary needs moar Booker RITE DEA


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Earlier today I watched "Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World". It was funny; thinking about getting the DVD.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

TNAwesomeness said:


> Yeah, that was a good intro


lol at me watching this over the us title match i have streamed on another link


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This episode has just been annoying. That's the best way to describe it.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Commentary needs moar Booker RITE DEA


:lmao HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

On a side note, I can't wait until Booker finally says "Kharma is a motha!" :lmao


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Lol, Coffee landed on Swaggers face.


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

siavash said:


> Fuck me for staying up and watching this when I could be watching Metalocalypse DVD's


You have Metalocalypse DVDs and instead you're watching this? Fuck you so much, you motherfucker


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Superboy-Prime said:


> Hey, same here. I could've been playing Halo Reach.
> 
> I feel disappoint.


I was playing Reach until Truth came out.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> Earlier today I watched "Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World". It was funny; thinking about getting the DVD.


lol, ive seen it. I love when he dies and then uses the 1-up!


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

cindel25 said:


> Earlier today I watched "Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World". It was funny; thinking about getting the DVD.


Damn, I really do need to watch that. Thanks for reminding me to do that.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

King to screw over Swagger.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> Earlier today I watched "Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World". It was funny; thinking about getting the DVD.


Am i the only one who prefers Knives over Ramona?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WHAT THE HEYALL


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> I need some more doses of the Truth. Please.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at Lawler's face!!!

I called it.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

King hulking up


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TNAwesomeness said:


> Yeah, that was a good intro


God that depresses me. Raw was the shit back then


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Kofi won a match?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

QUICK! EVERYBODY IMAGINE COLE SUCKING SWAGGERS COCK. GO GO GO!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Shame how over Kofi is, and he still will not get a push.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait...this Lawler/Cole feud is still going on? The fuck?
Why?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

LAWLAMANIA IS RUNNING WILD!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

THE TIE CHOKING!!!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

That's what got Bryan fired.... jerk


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

kick his fracking ass


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Ok, now that's hilarious!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

DANIEL BRYAN!!!

DANIEL BYRAN!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO at him pulling Cole's tie like that. Wow.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

he choked with the tie.

FIRE HIM WWE


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

King has a "rape" look in his eyes.

OH LAWL!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Glory Hole FTW!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TNA TNA..TNA...my bad.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

FIRE JERRY FOR CHOKING WITH THE TIE


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

The tie is going to crash the forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

LMAO AT COLES FUCKING FACE


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

I need a screen grab LMAO!!


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

*OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG LMAO.*


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Coles face was great


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

that will be a gif


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

YAY!!! Even more airtime dedicated to this angle!!! WHOOPIE!!!!

They are even repeating stuff they did at Wrestlemania for Christ's Sake!!! End it!!!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

bluestar said:


> Am i the only one who prefers Knives over Ramona?


Knives was hot as hell before the haircut. :agree:


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

JERRY LAWLER TO BE FIRED NOW

FIRST JUSTIN ROBERTS NOW MICHAEL COLE

WHEN WILL THIS END?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Uh, isn't that what got Daniel Bryan fired???


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Cole's face.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

So is Jerry gonna get fired like Bryant did?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao Okay I have to admit, that picture of Cole up against the glass was hilarious. I know what my next sig is going to be...


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

Fatality.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

THAT WAS THE SINGLE GREATEST THING IVE SEEN IN YEARS


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

The tie strikes again...bye Lawler


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LMAO COLES FACE


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cole slapping the Colemine...


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

go jerry go


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh no! Not the tie! Lawler to be "future endeavored" until Summerslam.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

So we've had about 30 mins of this show dedicated to the announcers

FUCKING AWESOME MAN!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Lawler just got himself future endeavored.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

You can't pull a man's tie like that, you'll get fired.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

for da lulz


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Fire both of them.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

:lmao That is how you use Cole's tie. Waiting for the gifs on Coles face against the glass.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Choke him out Jerry!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Swagger crying like a bitch.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This raw just went to awesome.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

So um, how long is it until the WWE fires Lawler for the tie?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Cole's face :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh god now Swagger's got a mic.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

What the hell is Swagger saying? You dead now,


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Jerry grabbed him by the tie..he's gonna get futured endeavored like Daniel Bryan did.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Don't ever give Swagger a microphone again. 

(waits for the GM ring)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Russo.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

YOU WERENT SUPPOSED TO DO IT YOU DID IT YOUR FIRED!!!!!


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

If we're being equal here, WWE must fire Lawler!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Bryan could have used that excuse.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Jack Thwagger sounded like a fucking retard there lol


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

That just sounds like a warped wife-beater excuse.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

they've wasted about 40 minutes on this worthless feud tonight


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

FIRE HIM.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I could not understand a single thing Swagger just said.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Jerry would have no problem getting in to that box if it was a 13 year old girl instead of Michael Cole.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Calm Lawler down, little Guido.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I JUST TOUCHED HIS TIE. LOLOL.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Wait...this Lawler/Cole feud is still going on? The fuck?
> Why?


Heres what I believe is the thought process for why this is going on


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

First Ballot? There is no form of voting whatsoever.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

There aren't enough Cornette faces on the internet.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I think Lawler uesd the tie on purpose so he can get fired and end this crap with Cole.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Swagger got acting classes from watching The Room in college. True story*.




















*may actually be a lie.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

They are highlighting some young new talent right after the draft, but this was Cole/Lawler all the way. This has been going on since November. Its probably the longest and best booked feud in the company right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Lawler of all people brought some life into the crowd.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

So basically what WWE is saying is Cole/Lawler > US Title. 

Can I get a Cornette face?


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

You can bet this feud is going to involve a lawsuit in the coming weeks. Just like NXT with Bryan.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

When is the Josh Matthews vs. Michael Cole match we've all truly been begging to see?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

"You'll get your time. You'll get your time."

Little Guido getting promo time in 2011!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

This shit again? Come on end this Cole shit!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait another match? What?


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_lmao, gif worthy_


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

thats it no more, night night peeps


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Somebody make that face a gif


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

How much tv time are they going to give these worthless bastards?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Daniel Bryan is smiling while watching right now. 

"...just like I got Justin Roberts...Atta boy Jerry! Get that poor man's excuse for JR!"


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

That tie's gonna be a bitch to get off now.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Every member of the Raw creative team deserves a flurry of punches in the teeth.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

From what I'm hearing, this WWE movie actually isn't bad. 

Amy Madigan!!! She was in Uncle Buck!!! I love that movie!!!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

TO THE PAPERS GO WILL I!
IF HAVE I TO.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Berbarito said:


> Jerry would have no problem getting in to that box if it was a 13 year old girl instead of Michael Cole.


That girl turned out to be lying.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

So if Cole gets Lawler's hall of fame ring will he obtain it's powers? :shocked:


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

It's so prestigious I've never heard of it.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

So with the tie incident, I'm leaning to the side that Bryan's firing was a work and the various indy dates he got to work were all part of the plan, especially since they let him keep working them once he got hired back.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm bored...Thats what i am


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

holy hell Ed Harris looks like SHIT....wtf happened to him?


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

I literally just facepalmed/cringed at Jerry getting on the announce table to celebrate.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

WWE is really trying to pimp out that Orton movie. Why don't they put this much effort into creating more superstars


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> When is the Josh Matthews vs. Michael Cole match we've all truly been begging to see?


Wrestlemania 28. Until then we get a Cole/Lawler segment on every show and a match at every PPV. It's gonna be a long year.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Bored. That's what I am.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

wow that cole vs lawler match was spent on so many fucking minutes ON an angle nobody on this site or in real life lol gives a fuck about


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Strike said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao

But only if you have to.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Ed Harris failed to grab the Oscar so many times, he's become Randy Orton's co-star. Oof.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Strike said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Poor Ed Harris... ):


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Strike said:


>


Fucking Win :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

jack thwagger hath a lithp


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Strike said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


GOLD Man! BRILLIANT!


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Berbarito said:


> Jerry would have no problem getting in to that box if it was a 13 year old girl instead of Michael Cole.


LMMFAO!!!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> Every member of the Raw creative team deserves a flurry of punches in the teeth.


Just that?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


> So basically what WWE is saying is Cole/Lawler > US Title.
> 
> Can I get a Cornette face?


There aren't enough Cornette faces on the internet.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Didn't Bryan get fire for erotic asphiciation?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

This is fucking shit, I am going to sleep.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Strike said:


>


:lmao


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

TripleG said:


> From what I'm hearing, this WWE movie actually isn't bad.
> 
> Amy Madigan!!! She was in Uncle Buck!!! I love that movie!!!


Last time I looked on rotten tomatoes, it got 53%. Not bad at all for rotten tomatoes.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

COMMERCIAL!!! :cuss:


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

[/URL]


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

This whole interaction should have been consolidated into one fucking 10 min. segment...........there's no reason to drag it out this long.

Cole enters ring, talks crap, escapes into booth - Lawler chokes him with tie and Swagger makes save or something.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Miz to win then although I hope they pull the swerve and do something different, whatever that may be lol. Btw, has Cena appeared on the show yet?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Why does the Cole Mine have a glory hole, anyway?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Beelzebubs said:


> It's so prestigious I've never heard of it.


Your sig is fuckin sexy. the gif and the quote :lmao


----------



## CainTheUndertaker (Feb 3, 2011)

Calling on ADR to win this one to move into a WWE Championship programme, Mysterio to feud with R-Truth and Miz to feud with Riley.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Disciple514 said:


> WWE is really trying to pimp out that Orton movie. Why don't they put this much effort into creating more superstars


To Vince, Hollywood > Wrestling


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Isn't brink that game with QUADRILLIONS of unique characters?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Miz to win then although I hope they pull the swerve and do something different, whatever that may be lol. Btw, has Cena appeared on the show yet?


yeah miz was mad at riley so riley called out cena for a match and cena owned him. And before that cena was showed backstage fist pumping with ryder


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

el dandy said:


> Why does the Cole Mine have a glory hole, anyway?


For Swagger to surprise him once in a while.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


> [/URL]


Win!!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This episode has felt approximately 400 hours long. And all of it shit, except for the bit where Kharma dropped Eve on her head.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

welp you guys thought I was a fool but look at this this is raw 2011 and no signs of improvement.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

CainTheUndertaker said:


> Calling on ADR to win this one to move into a WWE Championship programme, Mysterio to feud with R-Truth and Miz to feud with Riley.


Miz will win and we will have a cage match or something


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Del Rio getting the jobber entrance? That's not a good sign.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

CrotchChop said:


> This whole interaction should have been consolidated into one fucking 10 min. segment...........there's no reason to drag it out this long.
> 
> Cole enters ring, talks crap, escapes into booth - Lawler chokes him with tie and Swagger makes save or something.


So basically you would cut out the only interesting part- the match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol del rio got jobber entrance.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

did Albert fucking Del Rio just get the jobber entrance?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

What happened to Ricardo Rodriguez?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

jobber entrance for del rio.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

L.A Noire, looking forward to that.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Miz to win then although I hope they pull the swerve and do something different, whatever that may be lol. Btw, has Cena appeared on the show yet?


He was in literally a half a second segment with Ryder, and then came out to squash Riley.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao ADR jobber entrance!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

adr jobber entrace


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

So, Is lawler gonna get released too? Just saying. lOL.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Del Rio gets teh JAWBER ENTRANZ :side: w/no Ricardo


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

never heard rio get announced in english


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

This is probably gonna be a Miz win then we have to put up with this Rey vs ADR feud for a couple more months.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

lol Ricardo must be recovering from earlier.

Here we go.. Hopefully something happens other than the obvious of Miz winning.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


> [/URL]


:lmao:lmao:lmao Repped


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Jeez, Ricardo laughs at Rey's joke and less then two hours later, Justin Roberts has his job. Tough break.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They cut Del Rio's entrance for time. Plus we already seen it during the opening segment.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Where is tonight's Raw being held anyway? They said Tennessee, but the Nashville Predators and the Memphis Grizzlies are both home today.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Miz coming out last is great.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Wait, the last time i put a mask on a small child i was severely reprimanded. Not fair.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Senor Miz!


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Why don't Rodrigeuz/Roberts elongate the ''rioooo'' not the ''albertoooo''


Sounds so much better.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

IDK if its beacause the crowd is dead or they like him, but Miz did not get a single boo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Miz to win this match because Rey & Del Rio are feuding, so they cancel out, Miz is a heel, and they already teased another match between Miz & Cena.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Miz is needs something to carry man. No Title, no Slammy, no briefcase. Dude is broke.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Miz for the win. 

Any of them winning will make for something interesting though.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

No contest ending which results in a fatal fourway match at OTL.
Calling it now.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Where is tonight's Raw being held anyway? They said Tennessee, but the Nashville Predators and the Memphis Grizzlies are both home today.


They're in the Tennessee University stadium


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Truth has been the best thing on the show.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Prideisking said:


> Miz will win and we will have a cage match or something


I quit Match


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Miz feels like a legit main eventer in presence now though... at least to me. At least, much moreso than the other two.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Only the Truth can set this show free. Come on R-Truth don't let us down.


----------



## ryanhc23 (May 2, 2011)

crowd is awful


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

It feels like a chore to watch Raw lately.
I want to see Truth.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ya, Mysterio should be getting the shit beat out of him by Truth before this show is over. Maybe Truth will call some of his boys from the street to assist.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

That skid out of the ring Rey does on his chest must hurt like fuck.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Dalexian said:


> Miz feels like a legit main eventer in presence now though... at least to me. At least, much moreso than the other two.


Same.


----------



## ryanhc23 (May 2, 2011)

WHy does everyone hate Rey on this board? just curious


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

lol the crowd doesn't give a fuck about this match


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The ring work has been sloppier than usual tonight.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Dalexian said:


> Miz feels like a legit main eventer in presence now though... at least to me. At least, much moreso than the other two.


agreed. he seems kind of out of place in this.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Maybe Truth attacks Rey and the ref gives him the DQ win, screwing Miz again. Everybody loves a good referee storyline, right?!


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

The Miz looks like he used to be a fat kid in high school


----------



## Dudeson29 (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm sorry but, what happened before Kofi vs Swagger ? Just woke up, I missed the beginning


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

ughhh - the only thing that save this show now is Trish Stratus doing a naked crab walk across the ring.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Dalexian said:


> Miz feels like a legit main eventer in presence now though... at least to me. At least, much moreso than the other two.


Same here, I really see Miz as a really big deal for years to come.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Didn't know there were DQ's in triple threat matches lol


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

ryanhc23 said:


> WHy does everyone hate Rey on this board? just curious


Because he gets the Cena/Orton treatment (though to a much lesser extent). Basically, it's hard for anyone to get the upperhand on him at the end of a feud. (See: Punk, Batista, Rhodes, anyone else)


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

So is it just me, or is Rey in this match more entertaining then anything Sin Cara has done so far?


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

ryanhc23 said:


> WHy does everyone hate Rey on this board? just curious


he's not interesting anymore. He does the same semi high flying moves over and over. He hasn't been good since his debut in wwe.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Looked like Miz hit hard there.


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

ryanhc23 said:


> WHy does everyone hate Rey on this board? just curious


Hes an illegal


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Truth to take out Mysterio with a drive by shooting. Calling it.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

CrotchChop said:


> ughhh - the only thing that save this show now is Trish Stratus doing a naked crab walk across the ring.


With Kelly Kelly laying naked on top of her as she walks


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Mysterio is a car thief on the side.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Truth to take out Mysterio with a drive by shooting. Calling it.


He's in the car eating ramen noodles just waiting for his cue.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Berbarito said:


> Mysterio is a car thief on the side.


That'd make him a heel. They'd love him here then.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I hope Miz wins clean. Would be great for him.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Why is Lawler talking about Rey like he died?


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> I hope Miz wins clean. Would be great for him.


This.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I can't wait for the Zookeeper to adress someone...in the form...of Rap...


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

ryanhc23 said:


> WHy does everyone hate Rey on this board? just curious


Because we love Sin Cara better. But seriously he is just as bad as Cena now. Never letting the young talent win. Except for Rhodes which I was happy about and at Wrestlemania. Thank god for that, but the majority of the time he buries his opponents, for example....CM Punk for the longest time last spring.


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

Lol at Rey's pants "619 in RAW"


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

ryanhc23 said:


> WHy does everyone hate Rey on this board? just curious


Because he's a top guy and gets booked as such.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Why is Lawler talking about Rey like he died?


The overused commentator 'serious voice'?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Strike said:


> I can't wait for the Zookeeper to adress someone...in the form...of Rap...


Yes! Truth should start releasing diss tracks on his opponents. Use all the racial stereotype, profanity, etc possible.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Great match so far


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"He doesn't get the credit he deserves"? SHUT THE FUCK UP LAWLER fpalm


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Berbarito said:


> Mysterio is a car thief on the side.


That's Reycist.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Why is Lawler talking about Rey like he died?


He died yesterday...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Dropstorm said:


> The overused commentator 'serious voice'?


You won't find a better performer, a partner, a better human being.

It's a little much.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Just realized, Raw main event without Cena or Orton. Weird lol.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Because we love Sin Cara better. But seriously he is just as bad as Cena now. Never letting the young talent win. Except for Rhodes which I was happy about and at Wrestlemania. Thank god for that, but the majority of the time he buries his opponents, for example....CM Punk for the longest time last spring.


You do know he is booked that way? Blame the writers.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

This has been a good main event so far.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

I hate rey for the pure reason they bill him as the underdog but more often then not he wins. Now if he's an underdog, I'm Perry Saturn.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

main even at over the limit..Superman vs. Underdog


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Ah hell I've lost my stream


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

ryanhc23 said:


> WHy does everyone hate Rey on this board? just curious


because everybody hates everybody on this board


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

AZwrestle said:


> He died yesterday...



Thank goodness for the mask......they could replace him with another Mexican high flyer and nobody will ever be the wiser.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lets go Rey


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

del rio is good in the ring.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

this is a great match


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Decent match so far.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

HarlemHeatstroke said:


> because everybody hates everybody on this board


I love everybody. Besides Mr. Anderson.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"He can break your arm with this!" 

Thats why its called the Cross ARM-BREAKER, King. fpalm


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

If I got a massive tattoo stating my ethnicity on my body, I'd get into so much trouble.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Riley to turn on Miz?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Rey has been really good in this match.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHY IS ALEX RILEY STILL ALIVE?


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

Does Riley's personal service contract to Miz include handjobs?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

really good match so far.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

/mark!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That is the worst top rope body splash I've ever seen, lol. 


Miz wins!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

No DQ?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Mysterio just did that dead weight thing kids do when they don't want their parents to pick them up.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

ryanhc23 said:


> WHy does everyone hate Rey on this board? just curious


Rey one of the WWE Supermans with Cena, Orton, Triple H, BigShow and Undertaker all they do is buried young talent.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Victory!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

For one second I actually thought Mysterio would win. It's good he didn't. Mysterio/Cena is better fit for Summerslam.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

AWWWWWWESOME


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh wow, that was pretty good.

Pretty funny how the best parts of RAW were the first and last things on the show.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

isnt that a dq


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes yes yyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Couldn't just let him win clean. Fuck sake.

Still a very good match. Decent Raw in all.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Woohoo! Miz!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Aww, no appearance from the Zookeepah.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why can't heels win clean? Is it too scary?


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

lol @ dq in triple threat

Good match.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks like I was right. It will be Cena vs Miz AGAIN.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh so the ref does nothing about the A-ri interference even though he blatently saw it? that figures.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

No Truth?


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Hell yeah Miz


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

I quit match coming up


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

YES CENA IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm gonna ignore the fact that he won via a fucking rollup on Rey fucking Mysterio.

MIZ WINS!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh Cena, such a family man.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It wouldn't be Raw if Cena didn't end Raw.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ITS A RAPE MATCH!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

How do you disqualify in a triple threat? Technically ADR would have won.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

no submission in a i quit match?? ok cena


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

oh come on thats not even fair


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"No Submissions" 

Uh, Johnny, doesn't saying "I Quit" constitute a submission?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

There will be no submissions but it's an I quit match?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Swag said:


> isnt that a dq


Seriously whos ass is that in your sig!? Is she known!? I must know.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

How many times has Cena faced Miz now?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

If Cena says "I quit" I'm pretty sure the Universe will implode.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Quick, Miz, take a cue from your hero and record Cena saying "I quit!" to play over the speakers.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> Rey one of the WWE Supermans with Cena, Orton, Triple H, BigShow and Undertaker all they do is buried young talent.


Which, is complete bullshit because guys like Dolph Ziggler and Cody Rhodes wouldn't even be thought of as serious contenders before feuding with Mysterio.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So is Cena's tradition going to be having an "I Quit" match at OTL every year??


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

"I Quit" match?

Cena is winning.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YES ZOOKEEPER!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

FTW R-TRUTH!!!


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

Truth! Truth! Truth!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

LOL. OUT OF FUCKING NOWHERE.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Annnnd, Miz isn't winning the title back.

TRUTH!!!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

WWE is getting really cyclical.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah truth. End Raw the right way


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

"ITS A RAPE MATCH!"

soooo.......the winner is the one to be raped the most or the least?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO Truth! I wonder if Truth is high right now.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

CrotchChop said:


> Does Riley's personal service contract to Miz include handjobs?


And more!

"Riley, your breath smells like Miz."


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

yay!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Rey vs R-Truth? I actually like that set up.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! ZOOKEEPURRRRR!! MYSTERIO JUST GOT GOT!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

truthhhh


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Truth sending Raw out with a bang!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Who the hell is quitting? The point of an I-quit match is to end a feud and honestly this feud may stop for a moment but it isn't ending.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

best ending to raw i could ask for.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

RAW ends with R-Truth as the last thing we see!?










...I'm ok with this.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

R Truth closed RAW ftw!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

good raw tonight especially the main event was awesome and r truth and rey rey nice


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Headliner said:


> LMAO Truth! I wonder if Truth is high right now.


Is that even a question??? He's toasted crack rocks and willing to share.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Yay for Miz getting a somewhat clean win and just looking like an overall main event star. Boo for WWE about to ruin all that my making him quit to Cena. You really couldn't have come up with a better fucking match for them? Yawn. They would be better changing OTL to WWE: I Quit with they way they are on wash, rinse, repeat. Meh. From what I saw Raw was alright. The main event was good but Miz/Cena is getting boring. There is absolutely NO heat between them at all and they are obviously coasting until Cena/ADR. We'll just have to stick it out for another 2 weeks.


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

We get it WWE, Cena never quits, he never gives up. He won all of the 5000 I Quit matches he has been in , now to completely destroy Miz's credibility, he has to get buried for the third time. Cool stuff.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

John Cena in an I Quit match is the most pointless thing on the planet.



Swag said:


> truthhhh


WHO...in the BLUE HELL...is that in your sig?!:faint:


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Good Show tonight. I approve.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't see Cena losing an I-Quit match. The only way Cena loses is if Miz goes 1999 Rock/Shane and play a recording of Cena saying I Quit from a previous Raw show when Cena is asked if he quits like they did to Mankind.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

hey wait............we saw R-Truth leaving with his bag and everything!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice to see Zookeepah get his justice.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't know that I view ADR as a legit main event talent at this junction. I just feel like he's coasting


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

I started off when Truth turned heel hating on him because I thought IWC just love heels no matter what. But he is fucking gold.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Two years in a row now with "I Quit" matches at Over the Limit.

Yawn...


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I don't see Cena losing an I-Quit match. The only way Cena loses is if Miz goes 1999 Rock/Shane and play a recording of Cena saying I Quit from a previous Raw show when Cena is asked if he quits like they did to Mankind.


I said that at the start of this thread, it's the only way.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

So who will be next to challenge Cena for the title, after OTL?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Headliner said:


> I don't see Cena losing an I-Quit match. The only way Cena loses is if Miz goes 1999 Rock/Shane and play a recording of Cena saying I Quit from a previous Raw show when Cena is asked if he quits like they did to Mankind.


Lol, Cena will never lose an I Quit match in his career.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Fun Raw tonight! I enjoyed most of it.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

good show also cena vs ADR or rey that got some huge potential and did everyone else feel that this raw alot of things happened tonight


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> So who will be next to challenge Cena for the title, after OTL?


WWWYKI.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Raw was fun enough tonight. Not the best show, but I'll take some comedy and 6 matches.

My Raw Review


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Their fued hasn't been personal or hateful enough to be an _I Quit_ match.

Just another fued ending match tacked on to a ppv.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

LIL JIMMEH. LIL RONNEH.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cena to make another person scream I Quit. So Cena makes them say that and Randy just beats ppl in Last Man Standing matches. Two awesome ways to bury talent i guess. I hate these supermen


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Great, 30 minutes of listening to the ref ask cena: Do you quit?
Cena: Noooaaaaaahh


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Which, is complete bullshit because guys like Dolph Ziggler and Cody Rhodes wouldn't even be thought of as serious contenders before feuding with Mysterio.


Again blame the writers, not them.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Jericho needs to hurry and get his ass back because as a long time big fan of the WWE, I'm starting to lose a lot of interest in it


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

This was some awful shit. WWE really doesn't have a meaning anymore. The title means nothing because it belongs to Cena and Orton. These lame "my turn your turn" promos are also very bad. 

I actually went through and watched some 2008-early 2009 raws recently and i couldn't believe the decrease in quality in just those 2+ years. The watering down effect is in full force.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Best ways to sum up this Raw were predictable & annoying.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Miz is on the cover of the Over the Limit poster. 

Captain Obvious saw that win coming from a mile away.


----------



## .Y2J (Oct 11, 2009)

Zack Ryder fist pumping was the high point, obv


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

TripleG said:


> Best ways to sum up this Raw were predictable & annoying.


It's starting to become 2007 RAW all over again. Idk if I can take another one of those


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Why even bother buying the PPV? Everyone knows that John Cena NEVAH QUITS AND NEVER SURRENDERS!!11!1!

And that Cole - Lawler shit is like the Energizer Bunny, it keeps going, and going, and going... just turn Swagger face so he can get lost in the shuffle like the rest of the mid-card.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lawler vs Cole, Orton as world champion, and Cena vs.....ah, who gives a fuck who he's against, it's an I Quit match. Yeah, I'm totally not getting this. It's been a long time since I didn't order a PPV (so long ago I couldn't even tell you what year) but I'm at that point.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OTL is going to be utter shit.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Decent show. Really only had a strong beginning and end. The middle with the Cena/A-Ri nonsense, Cole/Lawler and Cole/Lawler shitting all over the US Title was flat out terrible. Saved it at the end with a good triple threat and the continued Truth push. Ryder sighting was clearly the highlight of the night.

No interest in OTL at this point though. Who the fuck really believes that there's any possibility that John Cena is going to say "I Quit?"


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Of course Miz can make Cena say "I quit" all its gonna take is hand cuffs, and 16 shots to the head with a a chair. I know he is gonna be fined like a mother fucker, but at least he will get the win.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

MsCassieMollie said:


> Again blame the writers, not them.


I don't really fault the WWE writers for booking their main guys like main guys.

Hogan was booked that way.

HBK during his run was constantly beating cats twice his size just like Mysterio.

Hell, the only way Austin lost the WWF title back in the day was because it took 2 Monsters in Kane and the Undertaker to beat him.

The only top guy who lost regularly was The Rock.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

WWE has made Monday Night Wrestling not matter... Makes you wonder how they get the ratings they do.

Good thing we have Thursday Nights...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

MovieStarR™ said:


> WWE has made Monday Night Wrestling not matter... Makes you wonder how they get the ratings they do.
> 
> Good thing we have Thursday Nights...


TNA


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MovieStarR™;9694731 said:


> WWE has made Monday Night Wrestling not matter... Makes you wonder how they get the ratings they do.
> 
> Good thing we have Thursday Nights...


LMAO dude. Don't come in here with that WWE/TNA shit. TNA is just as awful as WWE. WWE get the rating they do because of name recognition and their demographic.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Decent raw, happy that miz won but no way he will make super cena say "i quit" lol.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Lawler vs Cole, Orton as world champion, and Cena vs.....ah, who gives a fuck who he's against, it's an I Quit match. Yeah, I'm totally not getting this. It's been a long time since I didn't order a PPV (so long ago I couldn't even tell you what year) but I'm at that point.


I'll only be watching if it's free on Sky Sports. I used to buy WWE PPV's all the time regardless of what the card was but I have adopted a new mentality. If it looks like a piece of shit then they aren't getting my money anymore lol. I haven't bought a PPV since the Rumble and I don't think that will change until Summerslam with the way they're going tbh.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Headliner said:


> LMAO dude. Don't come in here with that WWE/TNA shit. TNA is just as awful as WWE. WWE get the rating they do because of name recognition and their demographic.


Agreed. Don't know why TNA was brought up anyways?


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

Everyone is bitchin' like always. but i enjoyed this RAW. lots of high points including a very very good triple threat match. R-Truth. even though it was just there to build Cole-Lawler i enjoyed Swagger-Kofi. Cole's face was funny. Kharma beat up a face which i was very happy about. (I actually don't know if Alicia Fox is a face or heel because who the hell cares?) So yea i was entertained by tonights RAW. How long is everybody going to be "close to just being done with it."


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

I find it amusing that every time, people are like "this RAW is lookin' good" and then at the end everybody is pissy about it.

I found this RAW to be decent, it didn't drag on too badly, I actually remember being surprised that it was 10:20 already. The opening segment was gold, the 3-way was good, the Swagger/Kofi match (the match, not the whole segment) was alright, Kharma ate another diva. Ziggler got to be on TV, it was all alright to me.




sayanything6986 said:


> I actually don't know if Alicia Fox is a face or heel because who the hell cares?


Uh, you apparently don't know Alicia Fox from Eve Torres either, since it was Eve.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Agreed. Don't know why TNA was brought up anyways?


Because its Moviestar, typical fanboy. Lol at him advertising a house show in his sig.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Let's see...alt of strange racism in the opening segment. The middle of the show fucking SUCKED HARDCORE dick. Cole/Lawler getting about 40 minutes to dish out that garbage? Horrible. Miz is obviously gonna lose to Cena in humilating fashion...just like the good ol days of 2009. Only two positives about this show was R Truth and Kharma. Oh yeah...the Smackdown recall with the Christian spin.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

Pezley said:


> Uh, you apparently don't know Alicia Fox from Eve Torres either, since it was Eve.


I was talking about the fact that Kharma did it to Alicia Fox on Smackdown. forgot to even put eve's name in, ma bad.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

i just have to make a couple of points here. 

the number one most glaring thing coming out of raw this week is the lack of starpower currently on raw. its wwe fault and they have nobody to blame but themselves but by not building up main eventers over the last several years and the retirements/ departures of edge, jeff hardy, batista, chris jericho, shawn michaels, and undertaker, triple h ( semi retired) etc....the roster is just so thin right now. 

when i was watching raw 2nite i felt like half the roster was missing because of all the lack of credible wrestlers left on the show. tonight is when its most obvious because its after the draft and this is what raw is going to look like for the next year so wwe has painted itself in a corner now being stuck to push guys who either arent ready or arent credible enough. 

also, i dont care if anybody agrees with me or not, but r truth and i cant believe im saying this but hes the best thing going on raw right now. it looks like hes getting a big push and i hope it continues .

also, it was great to see zack ryder even if it was only for 5 seconds. more ryder please !!!!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

.Y2J said:


> Zack Ryder fist pumping was the high point, obv


The best part was that he was still fist pumping even when Cena was halfway down the hallway. lol.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

MovieStarR™ said:


> WWE has made Monday Night Wrestling not matter... Makes you wonder how they get the ratings they do.
> 
> Good thing we have Thursday Nights...


Your standards are really low.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Did I get this right? Are Cole and Lawler fighting over a HOF ring now? fpalm


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

On a side note, R-Truth messed up when he said The Miz was from LA. Everyone knows that he's from Ohio.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> On a side note, R-Truth messed up when he said The Miz was from LA. Everyone knows that he's from Ohio.


He lives in LA and is banging Maryse in LA, so LA > where the fuck he was born.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Was at Raw live tonight and had to say was a great show in person.

Just wanted to fill everyone in on what happened after the show. The advertised match, which was Cena vs. Miz for the title, did in fact happen after the show went off the air in a dark match. Cena retained after Riley was ejected and Cena hit the FU on a distracted Miz.

Afterward Cena egged on to Knoxville, even praised the UT Vols. Promo was partially aimed at Cole's comments about Tennessee during the broadcast so naturally Cole came out to bury UT. Cole said look at how Lane Kiffin couldn't wait to leave Knoxville and how Bruce Pearl left. Cena had enough and FU'd Cole, sang Rocky Top, and the show ended.

All in all a great show, was STOKED to see Ryder not only win tonight but to gain more exposure with Cena. WOO WOO WOO. YOU KNOW IT. BRO.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

WC said:


> He lives in LA and is banging Maryse in LA, so LA > where the fuck he was born.


It's Ohio, which means Everything > Where he was born.


----------



## Cysquatch (Jun 28, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Did I get this right? Are Cole and Lawler fighting over a HOF ring now? fpalm


WWE are raising the bar, brother!

In other news, I can't remember Raw ever being this inferior to Smackdown since heyman's run in creative.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cysquatch said:


> WWE are raising the bar, brother!
> 
> In other news, I can't remember Raw ever being this inferior to Smackdown since heyman's run in creative.


Did you watch Raw in 09?


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

HOF ring, and Cole will be in the HOF? What?!

facepalm, oh my.


----------



## Cysquatch (Jun 28, 2010)

WC said:


> Did you watch Raw in 09?


Touche. I can't really comment on SD in 09 though, since I didn't watch it either.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

With the cena/miz i quit match. There is a glimmer of hope that miz could win. When cena announced it was a i quit match he opened that glimmer of hope . They could do what they did with rock/mankind. When during they have the recording of mankind saying "i quit", making the rock win. They could do that.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

solid show. truth is amazing, so is riccardo, ryder = win, me was solid.



WC said:


> OTL is going to be utter shit.


what


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

So Michael Cole gets choked out on RAW by Jerry Lawler and what an image that was! But is Lawler going to get released for doing that? I definitely don't think so. I guess it's okay for a HoF to do that but not a former NTX rookie...

I hate RAW's booking of CM Punk now. I admit it! How can we take him seriously as a top heel when this is what he has to work with? He hasn't won a PPV match for a long time too. I'm getting irritated here because he's a talented worker who deserves way better than this!

With Morrison's injury, R Truth now seems to be in a feud with Misterio. I guess that can work. It's unfortunate this had to happen to Morrison as he was getting more focused too.


----------



## Luxie (Apr 21, 2011)

OMGGG @ this first segment. "When an angry black man is talking yall need to shut it up."
fucking gone.

All kinds of 'cism here tonight.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

It's kinda sad that R-Truth is the highlight of a Raw broadcast. 

I'm really struggling to keep watching this shit. I'm not going to be one of those people who go and say, "I'm never watching Raw again", but my enjoyment is really waning. Everything is just so boring now. One-dimensional stories, Big Show and Kane doing the same thing every single week, no faces to get behind, the same matches every week (how many times do I need to see Cena/Riley) and a Lawler/Cole story that just never ends.

Miz/Rey/Del Rio was good, but everything else was just boring. Hopefully SD steps up and becomes my new favourite show because Raw is so bad right now.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

R Truth was the shining beacon tonight on RAW. Outside of that I couldn't even make it through the show. I gave up at the end of Cenas burial of A RI. Another meaningless match that serves no purpose and doesn't entertain because Cena shouldn't be champion. Its sad that after one hour I was so sick of RAW I had to turn it. I just couldn't stand it anymore. And theres no way I will watch smackdown after the way Christian was fucked over. 

The good thing is that I don't have to debate spending any money on OTL because I know it won't even be worth streaming.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

MizFit93 said:


> Are racial comments rated PG?


yes


----------



## Milkshake227 (Dec 16, 2009)

Raw was good, except for giving truth an hour of mic time, he almost made me like ADR and i REALLY don't like adr

i also thought it was stupid that ziggler just completely squashed santino smh

ryder in the background luckily only lasted a few seconds, i sure hope creative doesn't cave in to what the internet wants and starts pushing him


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you telling me the referee could not see Alex Riley?


Awkward;annoying;stupid;last minute;bad;boring;worse than impact & Smackdown - things that describe this week's RAW.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Boring show.
The openingsegment was whay to long, and with alot of shitty stars. 
ADR needs to change his act, because he''s getting stale very fast. Atleast Ricardo is there to save the guy. The Miz won''t win the title back from Cena, that''s for sure and Mysterio... well is Mysterio and is gonna feud with Truth. So I have 2 matches I''m gonna skip at the PPV. 
The Nexus still looks weak. Ryan is horrible. 
We get it Kharma, you''re fat and strong. Give her a actual match, because this is boring. 
Please let Ziggler destroy Vickie soon. 
And another King/Cole match??? Yeahh match 3 I''m gonna skipp.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> Are you telling me the referee could not see Alex Riley?


No, but Triple Threats are no DQ. Besides he couldn't have punished Miz for it, Riley's involvement, though obviously FOR Miz wasn't directly aiding Miz, he didn't touch Miz or directly stop someone from attacking Miz. If he was going to punish anybody for it (which he definitely wouldn't anyway) it would have to be ADR. And then what? Erm, ADR is disqualified so Rey and Miz both win? That's why Triple Threats are No DQ.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I wonder if King is gonna get in trouble for the tie...


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Raw was not that great apart from R-Truth losing the plot and Ricardo showing that he can do a better drop kick than John Cena.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

DallasClark said:


> No, but Triple Threats are no DQ. Besides he couldn't have punished Miz for it, Riley's involvement, though obviously FOR Miz wasn't directly aiding Miz, he didn't touch Miz or directly stop someone from attacking Miz. If he was going to punish anybody for it (which he definitely wouldn't anyway) it would have to be ADR. And then what? Erm, ADR is disqualified so Rey and Miz both win? That's why Triple Threats are No DQ.


My bad, completely forgot about that stip like the WWE have.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Not an exciting show, and Cena in another "I Quit" match zzzzz


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

One of the most boring RAWs ive seen. Actually feel sleep towards the end, missing the last match and still cant be bothered to watch it. Judging by the previous posts, dosent look like i missed much.


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

I agree that Raw was boring. I just went to bed about half way through. I was waiting what to see what came on after the break.... 'Can I have your attention please?'

Start > Shut Down


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

I liked the opening segment of Raw but that really was it. Ricardo just owned.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

After RAW, Cena sings, Cole Promo, and Cena to Cole AA


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Moonlight_drive said:


> Boring show.
> The openingsegment was whay to long, and with alot of shitty stars.
> ADR needs to change his act, because he''s getting stale very fast. Atleast Ricardo is there to save the guy. The Miz won''t win the title back from Cena, that''s for sure and Mysterio... well is Mysterio and is gonna feud with Truth. So I have 2 matches I''m gonna skip at the PPV.
> The Nexus still looks weak. Ryan is horrible.
> ...


So basically, you're going to skip the Entire PPV.

Might as well....

Why waste your money on things *you* believe suck, right?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Legion Of Hell said:


> Raw was not that great apart from R-Truth losing the plot and Ricardo showing that he can do a better drop kick than John Cena.


What do you mean by "losing the plot"?

Isn't R-Truth's schtick now being the "Angry and CRAZY black man"? 

Isn't he *supposed* to say weird off-the-wall sh-t 'cause he's...well...crazy?

Isn't that the POINT? 


That's his gimmick now. And frankly, I find it eons more entertaining than "What's Up?(derp)".


----------



## Ruzz (May 2, 2008)

Triple threat #1 contender match was pure PPV quality.


----------



## BigKris (May 10, 2011)

RAW was worth the watch simply for this


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

BigKris said:


> RAW was worth the watch simply for this


I think you can put THAT and R-Truth's Facial Expression at the end of RAW as the Pics of the night.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Bit of a bland show. Miz/Del Rio/Mysterio was good and R-Truth being batshit crazy is something else but the rest was just there. They desperately need a storyline to breathe some life into the product like Nexus last year. Hoping that comes soon.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

What did Michael Cole mean when he said, "Sorry, I got excited and pressed send to soon?


----------



## mblaws02 (Jan 25, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> What did Michael Cole mean when he said, "Sorry, I got excited and pressed send to soon?


The RAW GM said that to Cole and thus sent a second email. Was trying to add drama...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Best Raw since the draft!*


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

rcc said:


> It's kinda sad that R-Truth is the highlight of a Raw broadcast.
> 
> I'm really struggling to keep watching this shit. I'm not going to be one of those people who go and say, "I'm never watching Raw again", but my enjoyment is really waning. Everything is just so boring now. One-dimensional stories, Big Show and Kane doing the same thing every single week, no faces to get behind, the same matches every week (how many times do I need to see Cena/Riley) and a Lawler/Cole story that just never ends.
> 
> Miz/Rey/Del Rio was good, but everything else was just boring. Hopefully SD steps up and becomes my new favourite show because Raw is so bad right now.


I feel exactly the same except for the first part lol. I literally have no interest at all. Just feels like they are coasting/not even trying tbh. If they don't care then why should I? Everything is just so generic, redundant and boring.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am liking the direction for R-Truth and Kofi/Swagger was a very entertaining match but I am getting the feeling that Morrison being gone will hurt Raw more than expected. I am also very excited for Miz to yell I Quit in two weeks.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

Jack Swagger could be huge, but he just won't. Instead of turning on COle and becoming a big star, he'll just lose a loser leaves RAW match and fade into obscurity.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Lol at Ryder not stopping the fist pump.

and lol at Kong removing that pad she has on 2 seconds after she comes up why even wear it in the first place?

and lol at Nunzio the ref !


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow, i got so bored with Raw, I skipped it halfway through after the Ziggler/Santino match and went on to watch Tough Enough. Much more interesting.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> I am liking the direction for R-Truth and Kofi/Swagger was a very entertaining match but I am getting the feeling that Morrison being gone will hurt Raw more than expected. I am also very excited for Miz to yell I Quit in two weeks.



Considering that the Morrison/R-Truth segment lost over a million viewers the previous week(05/02/11), I highly doubt his "absence" on Raw will be missed.   


In fact, I'd rather see an R-Truth/Misterio feud than an R-Truth/Morrison one. I just feel that the latter is more Smackdown-worthy than Raw-Worthy, IMO.


IMO, Morrison does NOT belong on RAW.


----------



## NickTheViper (Apr 20, 2011)

I think tough enough is a great show, they should keep doing that.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Best part of RAW was Ricardo Rodriguez interrupting The Miz by interjecting ADR as the next world heavyweight champion. I actually thought that was the funniest thing in years for RAW. Something tells me Ricardo could add more comic relief to ADR, and possibly help turn him "face" in the near distant future.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

glenwo2 said:


> Considering that the Morrison/R-Truth segment lost over a million viewers the previous week(05/02/11), I highly doubt his "absence" on Raw will be missed.


It lost viewers from a massively watched opening segment. It isn't unusual, also the DIVAs were in that quater. I do think Morrison's absense will hurt RAW, because you now have Cena and Mysterio...and that's it. Coupled with a mass amount of heels with nothing to do. Del Rio, Swagger, Ziggler, CM Punk, Morrison is a good guy to feud with those heels.


----------

